# Les déçus de l'Apple Watch



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Ils sont peut-être peu nombreux encore, la montre étant toujours rare.

Mais il pourrait être intéressant d'évoquer les possibilités de retour, les échanges de bracelet ou de taille via Apple en cas de déception, toutes les possibilités pour enfin avoir la watch qui convient (ou pas de watch du tout ?). 

Si le problème est plus profond, quel est-il ? Que manque-t-il à cette montre au quotidien ? Quels sont les défauts qui vous font regretter votre achat ?


----------



## Alias (4 Mai 2015)

Apple Watch Sport 38 mm bracelet blanc.

Disons qu'au bout d'une semaine, je pense avoir fait le tour du produit.
C'est d'ailleurs une très belle réalisation, comme toujours avec Apple.
Néanmoins, à quoi ça sert ? Et bien … pas à grand-chose à mon sens.
Elle donne l'heure, certes, et changer de cadran est super sympa. Mais pour le reste, … bof.
Les tap-taps sur le poignet ne sont pas transcendants et équivalent à une vibration de mon iPhone dans ma poche.
L'incitation à se lever et à bouger est très bien mais passée la première semaine, j'ai un peu autre chose à faire.
Quant aux rendez-vous du calendrier, et bien … l'iPhone fait ça très bien !
De plus, depuis que ma Watch est synchronisée, le calendrier de mon iPad Air ne se met plus à jour ! Et ça ne me plait pas !
Dernier point, ma montre, il m'arrive régulièrement de la cogner légèrement, surtout dans mes activités loisirs (sport, mécanique …). Que se passera-t-il avec la Watch ?

Bref, j'attends la fin de la semaine pour décider mais je ne pense pas la garder.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2015)

Tout dépend bien sur des applis utiles qui évitent de sortir son iphone...Et il y en a pas mal malheureusement certaines fonctionnent mal ou pas du tout:
Téléphone: impossible de couper une communication !
Bring: ne s'affiche pas sur la watch !
FidMe: les "douchettes" n'arrivent pas à les lire (carrefour, Auchan) et N° trop petit à lire
C'est tout pour le moment mais c'est loin d'être exaustif.


----------



## canna03 (4 Mai 2015)

Pour couper le telephone oser sa paume sur la montre


----------



## canna03 (4 Mai 2015)

je voulais écrire oser!


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Tu voulais écrire poser... [emoji57]


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Moi je vais prendre l'exemple uniquement sur la rapidité que la watch peu apporté. 

Je reçois un sms. 

Sur mon iPhone chaqu'un de mes contacts favoris a une sonnerie sms différente et ça depuis bien longtemps. Rien qu'au bruit j'arrive a savoir qui c'est sans sortir mon téléphone ou sans regarder mon poignet. 

Pareil pour les appels 

... Du coup juste cette exemple de sms la watch ne m'apporte aucune rapidité ou confort dans la vie de tout les jours.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

MacG prend son temps pour la tester (je trouve que c'est une bonne idée, ça leur permettra d'avoir un bon aperçu avec de nombreux avis) mais en attendant des concurrents ont publié ça aujourd'hui :






L'article au complet est révélateur des très nombreuses faiblesses de cette montre :

http://mac4ever.com/100604/

Et Les numériques a publié ça l'autre jour (l'article continue après les tarifs des différentes versions) :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/montre...it-apple-est-devenu-moins-intuitif-a2109.html


----------



## fousfous (4 Mai 2015)

Oui enfin quand ils parlent qu'on se perd dans les boutons faut pas exagérer non plus... Elle a pas plus de boutons qu'un iPhone ou un iPad, certainement moins de fonctions et ça y ressemble beaucoup en terme d'utilisation, ça ne peut pas être dur. Ils du être vraiment perdu en voyant le nouveau MacBook, tant de touches...
Enfin bon quand on est incompétent aussi.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Très franchement je suis pas toujours fan de mac4ever, je me suis même pris la tête avec Didier par mail y a plusieurs mois. J'y vais régulièrement pour avec un aperçu plus complet de l'actu et pour les quelques contenus humoristiques sympa qu'on y trouve. 

Mais là pour le coup je trouve leur article vraiment complet et il met parfaitement en lumière l'essentiel de ce que je peux reprocher à cette montre.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2015)

En même temps on savait que ce n'était pas indispensable et parfais... Mais moi je reste fan de ma montre, au bureau c'est vraiment pratique...


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Même pour répondre en réunion... ? [emoji57]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Même pour répondre en réunion... ? [emoji57]


Non, effectivement cela ne permet que de lire discrètement les messages et les emails... Répondre est une autre histoire, mais déjà c'était le cas avant (je ne passait pas mon temps à tapoter sur le clavier, ce n'était pas vraiment discret...).


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Mais alors explique moi en quoi concrètement tu trouve un avantage au bureau depuis que t'as ta Watch ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2015)

J'étais le geek l'iPhone toujours à la main, l'iPhone pose sur le bureau, qui vibre toutes les deux secondes... Sms, email... Aujourd'hui c'est tout pareil mais beaucoup plus discret (le taptic engine est vraiment discret, personne ne le remarque).

Mon bracelet jawbone (que j'ai toujours pour comparaison) est beaucoup moins discret que la watch, et suscite souvent des interrogations... La watch est moins voyante...

En réunion c,est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir répondre... Mais un parametrage des réponses par défaut permettent facilement de répondre quand même (je suis en réunion, je te rappelle... Par exemple)

Et puis c'est bête,  mais j'avais presque oublié ce que c'était d'avoir l'heure au poignet... Tellement plus rapide que de passer par l'iPhone... Et tellement plus agréable!

Bref, rien de très utile, mais du coup totalement indispensable!


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

Ha ok. J'aime bien ta dernière phrase [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2015)

La Killer app que j'attend avec impatience: apple pay en europe....


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2015)

Bof et ZUT !
Bof car comme dit plus haut encore faut il utiliser des applis utiles QUI FONCTIONNENT !
ZUT car je n'ai que des problèmes d'applis qui fonctionnent mal ou pas du tout et cerise sur le gateau après l'avoir "déjumelé" impossible de la "re-jumeler" comme nouvelle applewatch: les jumelages successifs échouent donc: Je la renvoie et me fait rembourser. Je reviendrai sur cet objet dans quelques années selon son évolution.


----------



## jackpote (4 Mai 2015)

J'aime bien ta dernière phrase aussi ... [emoji6]


----------



## mickyrouen (4 Mai 2015)

Moi j'ai dû dejumeler hier et j'ai pu rejumeler. Et mes appli apple watch fonctionnent tres bien. L'une sur les transport en commun les plus proche, l'autre c'est hue, j'ai aussi apple remote qui est bien sympa et quelques autres. 
J'en suis super content. J'attends quand mmee mise à jour watch os. Et de nouvelles appli specifiques apple watch.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

J'avais l'app Voyage SNCF en allemand sur la mienne... Jamais compris pourquoi. Et le fait de devoir tester d'appuyer partout pour voir si l'app fait autre chose qu'afficher une image, mon dieu... L'interface n'est tellement pas naturelle !


----------



## Gyto6 (5 Mai 2015)

*Je viens de renvoyer ma montre à Apple pour me faire rembourser (42mm Grise Sidérale Sport, me frappez pas  ) :*

Je dois reconnaître que l'engin est pratique du fait que tout le téléphone est dévié sur mon poignet pour juger d'un bref aperçu sur mon poignet.

Que de choses à dire avec ce détecteur cardiaque pratique pour mon running, mais ma Garmin à 100€ à l'époque (avec GPS!) en fait autant,se décharge moins vite et se fout d'être en 3G.

*Mais* la montre unifie nos données avec les OS d'Apple, argument de vente à la base, c'est aujourd'hui pour moi, une faiblesse... Pour la simple et bonne raison que aujourd'hui Mac OS X est truffée de bug (comme iOS), pas une bête de course avec la config, sinon un tarif injustifié (cf: Nouveau Macbook...) et trop "hermétique" aux autres systèmes à mon goût. L'image d'Apple pour moi n'est plus aujourd'hui gage de qualité, ou de produits professionnels (Surface 3 vs MAC/IPAD, devinez qui est le plus adapté objectivement)et cette montre tout aussi buguée conforte ce déclin de l'image de prestige que j'avais d'Apple.

*Par ailleurs, une montre est supposée être personnelle: Quand je regarde ma montre, c'est un modèle unique, taillé par un artisan avec une mécanique interne qui lui est unique. Quand je regarde mon poignet, je ne regarde pas l'heure, je regarde ma montre avec émotion dans son vécu et ses rayures. Comment puis-je ne pas me sentir aussi mouton qu'en croisant un même gars (ou femme) avec le modèle que le mien dont je connais le prix!

Un bracelet n'est pas l'accessoire qui me rendra l'unicité de ma montre, c'est son cadran, le balancier que je sens se balancer (sans blague) dans ce comprimé de mécanique. Ce truc (Apple Watch): c'est du cuivre, plastique, LED, or (un peu pour l'électronique), et Li-Ion... Et pour le côté artisanal, il ne faut pas rêver en ayant acheté ce produit réalisé à la chaîne en de millions d'exemplaires, elle a bien due passée dans les mains du petit chinois qui a travaillé 34h d'affilées avant de sauter du balcon. Ça change l'image que l'on a de sa "montre" par rapport à celle faite par l'horloger non?
*
J'en reviens à mon poignet qui vibre silencieusement. Oui, celui-ci ne se fait pas entendre, mais franchement, moi qui ne soit pas fan des notifications, je ressentais un profond malaise dès que je devais lever mon poignée parce que je "vibrais". Ce truc me dicte ma conduite (même si un mode "ne pas dérange" existe), et étant partie intégrante de mon corps, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir un parasite sur mon bras vibrant pour se délecter de mon regard.

Quand le téléphone est arrivé, il n'a rien remplacé que vous aviez dans vos poches. Ici, on se confronte à 2 visions:
-*La montre sur mon poignet est-elle mon amie de toujours* que mon père m'a offert (ou moi-même) et laquelle j'espère offrir un jour à mon tour à mon fils?
*-La montre sur mon poignet est-elle un satané post-it ambulant indiscret* qui se change comme une chaussette car l'extension de garantie (Sans commentaire sur cette dernière) ne dure que 2 ans (comme la batterie), que le modèle changera tout les ans, quand des montres de 200ans fonctionnent encore aujourd'hui et sont loin d'avoir perdue de leur beauté?

Le luxe par Apple: Obsolète et impersonnelle, cela ne vous paraît pas paradoxale?


----------



## Alias (5 Mai 2015)

Un post-it indiscret ambulant ... C'est exactement ça ! Au bout d'une semaine, à chaque vibration, je me dis "Oh la barbe ! "


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2015)

Ce qui me surprend, c'est que vous vous en rendiez compte aujourd'hui, alors qu'appelle n'a rien promis de plus depuis toujours... Pourquoi avoir décidé de l'acheter quand même, pour finalement la renvoyer? Pour moi c'est ca le mystère...


----------



## Dem81 (5 Mai 2015)

Je ne l'ai que depuis hier midi donc peu de recul (mais je suis quand même fan)!

Vous dite un post-it indiscret, je répondrais juste que la gestion des notifications es tout a fait possible dans les réglages, vous en recevez trop, il faut en désactiver ! Je n'ai pour ma part que l'essentiel, le plus important! Ensuite pour plus "d'info", j'ai mon iPhone! Et je trouve cet objet très joli (sport 38 gris sidéral), j'ai une montre à gousset que je porte quand on sort avec mon épouse, mais porter et porter à nouveau une montre n'est aujourd'hui pas une gêne...


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

@Gyto6 
L'argument de "l'unicité" d'une montre de grande marque est naïvement ou de mauvaise foi inadapté mais bon; et si tu aimes à ce point les "belles montres" (ce qui est tout à fait louable) qu'es tu venu faire dans cette galère ? Pour porter une montre Apple (ou autre) il faut faire preuve d'assez de modernité/curiosité et apprécier suffisamment les nouvelles technologies pour ne pas les renier aux premiers problèmes. Qu'à la limite tu fasses l'impasse sur un "premier jus" mais là, ce n'est pas le cas: Tu n'aimes pas du tout ... Valait mieux ne pas te faire du mal à la commander.


----------



## Alias (5 Mai 2015)

Personnellement, je n'ai pas encore décidé de la renvoyer ou non.
De plus, je confirme que l'objet est superbe et très bien fini, et je ne fais pas l'amalgame avec une véritable pièce d'horlogerie.
J'ai d'ailleurs ce qu'il faut en la matière …
L'Apple Watch est un bidule technologie, compagnon de l'iPhone et permet plein de choses.
Mais pour moi, je ne suis pas sûr d'être convaincu à l'usage. Les 14 jours ne sont pas là pour rien !


----------



## ft5777 (5 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend, c'est que vous vous en rendiez compte aujourd'hui, alors qu'appelle n'a rien promis de plus depuis toujours... Pourquoi avoir décidé de l'acheter quand même, pour finalement la renvoyer? Pour moi c'est ca le mystère...



Je partage totalement cette remarque... Pour ma part, j'ai économisé de l'argent pour me faire ce plaisir et m'acheter ma montre (Watch 38mm bracelet boucle classique à 749€), et je l'ai fait en toute connaissance de cause.

Je me suis bien renseigné avant l'achat (j'ai lu des dizaines d'articles depuis septembre dernier... comme beaucoup de gens ici j'imagine), je savais très bien ce que cette montre faisait et ce qu'elle ne faisait pas. J'avoue qu'à la base j'étais très tenté par l'achat mais avec de gros doutes, puis quand je suis allé essayer la montre début avril j'ai été conquis par son design classe et je savais qu'elle me plairait malgré ses limitations. 

Après moi je suis souvent dans les transports en commun, assis avec mon iPhone dans la poche, parfois serré contre des gens, du coup pas du tout pratique de sortir mon téléphone de ma poche à tout bout de champ, et j'aime pas garder mon iPhone dans la main dans le bus, au cas où je m'assoupis ce serait bête qu'un gus me pique mon iPhone! lol Du coup pour moi elle est très pratique, en plus de mesurer mon activité ce qui est un gros plus pour moi qui essaie de maigrir un peu.

Je peux comprendre que selon votre mode de vie la montre vous sera moins utile (si par exemple vous avez pas besoin de suivre votre activité, vous prenez pas les transports en commun, etc.) mais il fallait aussi bien se renseigner sur ce que faisait cette montre. Combien d'articles y'a-t-il eu où des gens passait leur temps à descendre cette Watch en disant qu'elle était inutile et/ou moche? Si vous étiez de leur avis, pourquoi l'avoir acheté??


----------



## sakosh (5 Mai 2015)

Un post plein de bons sens


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2015)

Alias a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai pas encore décidé de la renvoyer ou non.
> De plus, je confirme que l'objet est superbe et très bien fini, et je ne fais pas l'amalgame avec une véritable pièce d'horlogerie.
> J'ai d'ailleurs ce qu'il faut en la matière …
> L'Apple Watch est un bidule technologie, compagnon de l'iPhone et permet plein de choses.
> Mais pour moi, je ne suis pas sûr d'être convaincu à l'usage. Les 14 jours ne sont pas là pour rien !



Les 14 jours sont la, car c'est la lois française qui à pondu celle-ci, Apple s'en passerais bien...


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

Je possède la watch sport gris sidéral en 42mm depuis bientot une semaine et personnellement je la considère pour ce qu'elle est! Une montre "amélioré" 
Elle n'a pas été conçu pour s'en servir a longueur de temps, je dirais même qu'il faut l'oublier! 

Après avoir correctement paramétré les notifications pour ne pas etre inondé je l'oubli ça reste une montre, je m'en sers quand j'ai besoin d'avoir l'heure. 
Grace a elle je ne regarde plus mon téléphone toute les 5min et ça c'est déja très fort! 

Pour le sport aussi je cours tous les deux jours et je vais aussi a la salle 2 fois par semaine, c'est un excellent compagnon! 

Bref je pense qu'il y a des gens qui lui chercher un peu trop de fonctionnalités... 


Ps: Niveau design avec le bracelet matelassé noir je trouve que c'est vraiment une très belle montre!


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bof et ZUT !
> Bof car comme dit plus haut encore faut il utiliser des applis utiles QUI FONCTIONNENT !
> ZUT car je n'ai que des problèmes d'applis qui fonctionnent mal ou pas du tout et cerise sur le gateau après l'avoir "déjumelé" impossible de la "re-jumeler" comme nouvelle applewatch: les jumelages successifs échouent donc: Je la renvoie et me fait rembourser. Je reviendrai sur cet objet dans quelques années selon son évolution.


Bon eh bien j'ai contacté Apple ce matin pour me plaindre de la difficulté du jumelage (et autres soucis) Ils ont tout d'abord résolu le problème du jumelage (qui viendrai d'une prise de photo de la watch par l'iphone en milieu trop sombre...Ce qui était mon cas) et pour les autres soucis il semblerait qu'une mise à jour imminente viendrait en régler une bonne partie... mais sans plus de précisions sur la date de sortie. Je vais donc donner un sursis (les 14 jours en fait) à cette première mouture de montre et prendrai ma décision au terme de ce délais.


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Le problème c'est qu'il y a une fausse promesse : celle de gagner du temps. Et dans les faits elle n'est pas honorée cette promesse. 

Moi j'avoue avoir acheté en toute connaissance de cause, mais avec l'espoir de m'être trompé dans mon analyse préliminaire. 

Je passe une bonne partie de mon temps à suivre l'actualité Apple et à en débattre avec des amis, passionnés comme moi ou au contraire assez réfractaires. J'aime analyser l'actualité technologique, et tout particulièrement décortiquer le fonctionnement d'Apple. Parce que je trouve que cette entreprise a par le passé réalisé des prouesses. 

Ça fait de nombreux mois maintenant, des années même, que je ne comprends plus trop cette entreprise... Et ça me navre. Apple n'a jamais été parfaite, on sera tous d'accord, il y a toujours eu des aspects sombres, mais sa ligne de conduite était finalement assez limpide pour qui s'y intéressait. Peut-être parce qu'un seul homme supervisait tout ?

Aujourd'hui, quelques produits restent forts de cet héritage mais à côté de ça j'ai l'impression que ça part dans tous les sens... La belle cohérence que j'appréciais bat de l'aile. Comme s'il n'y avait plus personne pour tout aborder avec un œil unique.

Les interfaces sont très parlantes : iOS 7 a amorcé le virage du flat design, d'une façon très radicale. Puis Yosemite s'y est mis, mais de façon bien plus subtile, mélangeant des éléments très plats avec d'autres, toujours en relief, mais lissés, simplifiés. L'Apple Watch sort, avec une interface à mi chemin entre les deux... Et empruntant même au photoréalisme d'avant iOS 7 ! Des gros smileys en 3D, des cœurs métallisés, des badges qui tournent, des dessins qui reproduisent un faisceau de lumière, des fleurs et méduses photographiées 25 000 fois... Le tout au milieu de bulles de messages plates et d'une interface en aplats sans boutons... Comme s'il n'y avait plus personne pour trancher, pour donner une direction unique.

Il y a encore de brillantes réussites ergonomiques pourtant : Apple Pay qui traîne à sortir des USA, Touch ID, le Taptic Engine et Force Touch sur les Mac (je suis plus circonspect concernant la montre). Des produits qui font honneur à l'histoire d'Apple.

C'est cette ambivalence qui m'a poussé à tester cette montre : essayer de voir ce qu'il y reste de l'Apple de Jobs que j'adorais. Et ce que peut donner l'Apple de Cook. 

Et je ne suis pas très rassuré... Je trouve qu'Apple est au sommet de sa technique. Ses derniers produits sont somptueux. Ça vaut pour le MacBook et pour la montre, étant plus réservé sur l'iPhone 6 que je trouve raté. On sent que l'entreprise a accumulé un savoir faire technologique impressionnant ces dernières années et les codes de son design sont toujours repris par la concurrence. Même si tout n'est pas parfait. 

Par contre sur le plan logiciel et conceptuel j'ai l'impression que tout fout le camp. Mises à jour qui plantent, OS  toujours plus instables, ergonomie en baisse, choix esthétiques contradictoires... La gamme si claire sous Jobs devient aussi particulièrement confuse, avec 5 modèles d'iPad en vente, un MacBook pas Air plus fin que les Air, et 5 machines portables ayant un écran entre 11,6 et 13"... 

Où est la vision produit ? L'introduction de l'iPhone 6 a été magistrale dans son abstraction... Pourquoi est-il plus grand ? Qu'est ce que ça nous apporte ? Personne ne nous l'a expliqué. Scheller s'est contenté d'un "and yes they are bigger !" après que Tim ait annoncé rien de moins qu'un nouveau concept d'iPhone. Un peu décevant de le résumer à cette simple réplique... Comme si le fait qu'un produit soit plus grand était une fin en soi. Sa raison d'être. 

J'ai l'impression que l'Apple Watch souffre du même problème d'absence de vision. L'interface surtout. Peut-être aurait-elle dû en faire moins mais mieux ? La plupart des nouveaux produits Apple quand ils arrivaient sur le marché ont eu par le passé très peu d'options de configuration parce qu'ils avaient d'abord été pensés pour répondre à des usages précis. Cette montre est bourrée de réglages et d'options, tantôt sur iPhone, tantôt dans son propre menu. Comme si personne n'avait voulu se mouiller et déterminer à quoi elle allait servir.


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'il y a une fausse promesse : celle de gagner du temps. Et dans les faits elle n'est pas honorée cette promesse.
> 
> Moi j'avoue avoir acheté en toute connaissance de cause, mais avec l'espoir de m'être trompé dans mon analyse préliminaire.
> 
> ...



Concernant la partie logiciel de la watch je suis assez d'accord mais je pense surtout que le temps n'a pas joué en leurs faveur ils l'ont vite sortie peut être trop mais je suis "quasi" sure qu'avec les prochaines mise a jours tout s'améliorera, rappel toi le premier iphone! même si ce n'est qu'une petite watch ils viennent tout de même de sortir un nouvel OS avec tout le travail que ça comporte... 

Après pour ce qui est du design de ios7 et yosemite tout est une question de gout personnellement j'étais aux anges quand ils ont fait cette annonce je trouve que c'est très beau et modern, suffit de regarder les anciennes versions pour ce rendre compte qu'elles sont devenu d'un autre age... 

Et pour l'iphone 6 c'est pareil! Tu le trouve raté moi je trouve que c'est enfin l'iphone qui a apporter une vrai rupture avec les précédents modèles... 


Je te rejoins tout de même sur certains point concernant l'après steve jobs, et je ne pense pas qu'il aurait laissé sortir la watch avec cet OS pas tout a fait clean dans son interface, pareil pour l'iphone 6 et son apn qui ressort (meme si ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça) tout pleins de petites choses qu'il n'aurait et c'est sure jamais laissé passer!!! 


ps: joli pavé


----------



## Gyto6 (5 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @Gyto6
> L'argument de "l'unicité" d'une montre de grande marque est naïvement ou de mauvaise foi inadapté mais bon; et si tu aimes à ce point les "belles montres" (ce qui est tout à fait louable) qu'es tu venu faire dans cette galère ? Pour porter une montre Apple (ou autre) il faut faire preuve d'assez de modernité/curiosité et apprécier suffisamment les nouvelles technologies pour ne pas les renier aux premiers problèmes. Qu'à la limite tu fasses l'impasse sur un "premier jus" mais là, ce n'est pas le cas: Tu n'aimes pas du tout ... Valait mieux ne pas te faire du mal à la commander.



En effet, c'est malhonnête de ma part (cf:unicité), et je vous présente mes excuses, mon post était très chaud du fait que mon souhait de me coucher après le travail était assez intense. ^^

Toutefois Pepeye66, je me rend compte que je n'ai pas été compris dans mon post, en effet, j'aime les montres, mais j'aime aussi les nouvelles technologies!

Ce que j'ai oublié de marquer dans mon post est une évolution de mon point de vue. Comme viens de le dire Vanton, je suis un férue des nouvelles technologies et débattre dessus (et sur Apple) occupe une place importante dans mes conversations.

Je n'ai jamais testé de montre connectée auparavant et ce que je voulais rendre patent, c'est que l'Apple Watch risque d'imposer une nouvelle norme selon laquelle une montre de luxe "pourrait" devenir un objet recyclable d'une durée de vie d'un 1an et impersonnelle.

J'étais très excité à l'arrivée de cette montre à la base! Comme ft5777, je suis aller en Apple Store l'essayer, ai été séduit par le design et la démo, ai fais des recherches hebdomadaires sur les news de cette montre (Ne venez plus me dire que je ne savais pas à quoi m'attendre alors que c'était exactement l'inverse...).

Mais loin de recevoir 30 000 notifications par jour comme le sous-entend Dem81, mes seules notifications (Or Appel, SMS) se résument aux alertes du Monde qui tombaient tout les 3 jours. Mais le simple fait d'avoir ces vibrations sur mon poignet me dicter de le lever ont pour moi été une mauvaise surprise car je n'ai pas apprécié (je me répète) de regarder banalement ma montre sans raison parce que "elle" me le dit.

Je reviens sur la montre, mais elle est sensée être un objet de luxe et personnelle et si l'Apple Watch persiste, je n'irai pas chez elle car ce serait une objet au poignet de millions de personnes dont je connais le prix (anormal) et qui dicte mon bras (ça relève de la psychologie).

*Mais! Ce que je reconnait à APPLE est de bousculer ce marché de l'horlogerie assez statique justement. Si les grandes marques de l'horlogerie sortent des montres ne serait-ce avec un cardiofréquencemètre et dont les données pourrait être récupérée sur mon smartphone sans besoin d'être rechargée, j'irai chez elles dès lors .*

Je me suis seulement aperçue que avoir mon téléphone sur mon poignet seulement pour répondre à mes sms et appels ne m'a pas été agréable et que j'ai conservé des "vibrations fantômes" la première journée sans ma Watch. Mon téléphone restera dans une poche, ce n'est pas ces dernières qui manquent.


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

zekemusic33 a dit:


> Concernant la partie logiciel de la watch je suis assez d'accord mais je pense surtout que le temps n'a pas joué en leurs faveur ils l'ont vite sortie peut être trop mais je suis "quasi" sure qu'avec les prochaines mise a jours tout s'améliorera, rappel toi le premier iphone! même si ce n'est qu'une petite watch ils viennent tout de même de sortir un nouvel OS avec tout le travail que ça comporte...
> 
> Après pour ce qui est du design de ios7 et yosemite tout est une question de gout personnellement j'étais aux anges quand ils ont fait cette annonce je trouve que c'est très beau et modern, suffit de regarder les anciennes versions pour ce rendre compte qu'elles sont devenu d'un autre age...
> 
> ...


Tout dicté à Siri sur mon Apple Watch ! [emoji57] nan j'déconne je l'ai tapé sur mon iPhone. 

Attention par contre je parle bien de problèmes conceptuels ! Je pense que de nombreux petits bugs seront corrigés, je ne m'en inquiète pas. Mais c'est le concept même de l'interface actuelle qui m'inquiète. Et ça ça se change pas via une petite mise à jour... L'iPhone EDGE il avait des défauts (surtout des manques à vrai dire) mais il était pensé pour être utilisé. Ses usages avaient été réfléchis et l'interface en découlait. Pour la montre c'est un peu l'inverse : je ponds une interface et je vois après ce que je peux en faire. C'est l'archétype même du mauvais boulot mal réfléchi. 

Pour le design d'iOS 7 il y avait une certaine cohérence, même si tout n'était pas parfait (pourquoi un motif de papier en fond de Notes et de Rappels ???)  et Ive avait très bien expliqué son concept de relief simulé par des "couches" distinguées en parallaxe et grâce à des flous. Ça se tenait. Même si visuellement je trouve qu'ils sont allés trop loin dans l'épure au point de rendre le système parfois quelconque et d'avoir massacré l'accessibilité... 

Après méfie toi, je fais beaucoup de covoiturage et j'en parle régulièrement : chez les non geeks iOS 6 est pas mal regretté visuellement, pour sa chaleur, son côté rassurant et très détaillé/soigné. 

Pour l'iPhone 6 oui je trouve le design raté (il n'a vraiment pas l'élégance des modèles précédents) et je regrette énormément l'abandon du 4". Je comprends le besoin de certains d'un téléphone moins mobile et plus proche de l'iPad dans les usages. Mais supprimer le format historique du petit téléphone ultra complet et maniable est pour moi une hérésie tant il a fait le succès du concept. Ils auraient dû sortir un 6 4" en plus du 4,7"


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

Ça y est vendu à l'instant.


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

C'était une 38mm boucle classique ?


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

650€ de base donc. Tu as pu en tirer combien ?


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)

100 euros de plus. Vendu en moins de 24h


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Oui elles partent vite... J'ai eu au moins 15 propositions pour la mienne...

Je me demande s'ils ne vont pas vite regretter d'y avoir mis plus que le prix nos acheteurs...


----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

j'ai vendu ma sport 38mm gris sideral jeudi dernier 750e et j'ai racheté une 42mm gris sideral aussi 700e


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

T'as réussi à faire 350€ de bénéfice sur la première ???


----------



## jackpote (5 Mai 2015)




----------



## zekemusic33 (5 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> T'as réussi à faire 350€ de bénéfice sur la première ???


exact! par contre j'ai du prendre un 42mm sur le boncoin a 700e mais c'était ce que j'avais prevu en vendant la 38mm


----------



## Shynii95 (5 Mai 2015)

Je trouve l'Apple Watch géniale. Mais j'ai quelques gènes notamment : 
- les applications : on parle de 3000 disponibles mais beaucoup restent encore indispo (Facebook, tweetbot, WhatsApp ...) 
- les bugs : allumage au lever du poignet, lenteur dans l'ouverture des apps ...
- les cadrans : je trouve que nous en avons vite fait le tour, ils ne sont pas tous très clairs d'ailleurs 

Voilà mon avis. Un produit jeune qui va vite progresser au fil des MAJ (apps, bugs) et qui j'espère continuera à s'enrichir sur sa fonction première : donner l'heure.


----------



## Alias (7 Mai 2015)

C'est fait : retour de l'Apple Watch à l'envoyeur ! Pas convaincu par le produit ...


----------



## jackpote (7 Mai 2015)

T'aurai du essayer de la revendre...


----------



## Alias (7 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> T'aurai du essayer de la revendre...


Bof, c'est comme pour les voitures, j'ai horreur de ces transactions.
Je préfère aller au plus simple. Et puis, le but n'était pas de gagner de l'argent.
De plus, je suis déçu de l'aventure donc je préfère passer à autre chose ...


----------



## ipaforalcus (9 Mai 2015)

Très intéressant tous ces posts, je partage beaucoup de tes avis sur Apple Vanton...

Je vais essayer de résumer rapidement mon "aventure" Apple Watch.
Lors de son annonce, j'avais décidé de la prendre, j'ai toujours voulu depuis tout petit une montre intelligente à mon poignet. 
Étant un grand fan de technologies (nouvelles ou anciennes), d'objets ou de systèmes bien conçus d'où il ressort une étincelle de beauté et de génie, de part une simplicité apparente et une complexité camouflé, j'aime l'harmonie et le cheminement de l'ingéniosité qui ressort des technologies et des techniques qui en découle. 
Je n'aimais pas réellement Apple avant 2007, lorsque Steve à présenté l'iphone j'ai compris qu'un de mes rêves de gosses se réalisait et j'ai donc acheté mon premier produit Apple dès sa sortie et sans la moindre hésitation, je m'était fait une image de l'objet et de ses possibilités qui se son révélées exact lors de sa prise en main. Je me souviens, beaucoup de mes amis adeptes des iPod (moi des Walkman) se moquait de l'iphone (et de son prix^^) à l'époque des Sony Ericsson ils se demandaient à quoi ce fragile objet pouvait bien servir, mais pour moi c'était une vraie révolution qui commençait: un ordinateur avec écran tactile en verre capacitif multi points, une télé avec magnétoscope, un Walkman du 21e siècle, une carte du monde interactive, une console de jeux, un appareil photo numérique, etc, etc... Tout ça dans ma poche.
L'ipad était dans la continuité pour moi, je l'attendais avec impatience, un nouveau rêve de gamin réalisé. Tout ça parait tellement banal aujourd'hui... Bref.

L'Apple Watch je l'avais en tête dès septembre, à l'annonce des prix ça à fait mal et j'ai hésité à prendre le modèle en aluminium à la place de l'acier, mais finalement l'acier s'impose aisément, pas besoin d'essais, je l'ai pré-comandée à 9h03 et je le l'ai reçu le 24 au matin. 
Lorsque j'ai ouvert la boite, j'ai été agréablement surpris, elle était plus petite que l'image que j'en avait (la 42mm), brillante, avec son écran contrasté et son bracelet en boucle classique, c'est un très bel objet !
Contrairement à ce que j'avais put lire et sans vouloir me venter je savais exactement où j'était et comment utiliser l'interface, en une heure j'avais fait tout le tour du propriétaire. Il y a beaucoup à dire, en bien comme en mal...
J'ai été convaincu pas le sytème de reconnaissance du levé de bras, par sa finesse et son confort, ça m'a rappelé quand je portait une montre mais là au moins je pouvais lui parler pour de vrai, j'ai apprécié téléphoner avec, commander la musique ou n'importe qu'elle app audio visuel de l'iphone (comme je l'imaginais), consulter mes messages, suivre mon fil twitter depuis mon poignet, etc... 
J'en en revanche été déçut par pas mal de choses, j'espérais un écran mieux défini même si il est déjà très très jolie, le bracelet en cuir est jolie et très confortable cependant le niveau de qualité ne s'accorde pas avec le prix: les jointures tout autour du bracelet sont les mêmes que sur mon portefeuille qui coute bien moins cher que ce petit bracelet et elles finiront pas se dégrader, en 2 semaines il y avait déjà de petits filaments de la jointure qui s'en allait aux endroits de frottements, c'est un concept de fabrication bas de gamme qui m'a déçu de la part d'apple, il collent ensemble deux lamelles de cuire, les découpent, les perforent, attachent la boucle et il enduisent tout le contour d'un joint en plastique souple caoutchouteux assez grossier et fragile. Je me suis rendu compte aussi qu'il était beaucoup plus rapide d'envoyer un sms avec l'iphone qu'avec la montre, il faut que la reconnaissance fonctionne correctement du premier coup, j'ai aussi été déçu par "dis siri" qui se déclenchait une fois sur deux, l'autonomie était correcte mais quand les applications natives arriveront je redoute le pire et à mon avis apple aussi. Le catalogue d'appli est maigre, il n'y a finalement pas grand chose sur cette montre (pour l'instant). Etant développeur, je regarde un peut comment ça fonctionne derrière et Watch OS m'a déçu, c'est un iOS 8 redessiné pour la montre. D'accord que pourrait-il être d'autre? Rien, je le trouve juste vide pour l'instant, on dirai qu'ils attendent pour le remplir, mais sinon il est bien adapté.
Et le pire pour moi je crois, j'ai réalisé qu'il faut toujours ses deux mains pour utiliser l'apple watch ou en tout cas ses deux bras, un qui porte la montre et l'autre pour manipuler l'interface, alors que je peux tout faire à une main sur mon iphone 6, c'est évident dis comme ça mais je me suis souvent retrouver dans des situations où il était plus facile de sortir mon iphone que d'utiliser la montre pour faire ce que je voulais (par exemple quand on porte quelque chose).

Ah oui trop souvent je vois des gens qui comparent l'Apple Watch avec l'iphone 1, mais l'iphone 1 était trop génial ! Il était capable d'une infinité de choses vue qu'il avait un navigateur "de classe desktop", même pendant sa première années sans App Store. En comparaison l'Apple Watch est un iPod avec fonction oreillette bluetooth et podomètre sans prise casque ! Il me font rire en disant d'attendre la v2 en comparant avec l'iphone, l'ipad je veux bien la v1 avait 256mo de ram et 1ghz mono core en processeur, la v2 était une formule 1 à coté. Mais l'iphone 1 et le 3g n'avait que trois différences, le premier était en aluminium le second en plastique, le 3G avait la 3g et une puce gps mais sa batterie plus petite fondait comme neige au soleil, ils étaient identiques sinon. L'iphone 1 était abouti, l'iphone 3G était une ébauche du 3GS. Et puis à l'époque du Edge on parlait pas de sa v2, on était encore assommé par ce bijoux et on regardait les autres constructeurs avec amusements...
Bref je pourrais en parler pendant des heures...

J'ai donc après avoir longuement hésité, décidé de renvoyer l'Apple Watch après deux semaines de tests, ma principale raison est qu'elle n'apporte rien pour ce prix. Mais si j'avais beaucoup d'argent je l'aurai gardé parce que c'est un bel objet.


----------



## Alias (9 Mai 2015)

Excellent retour !
Au bout d'une semaine, la Watch ne me servait plus que pour l'heure !
Pour tout le reste, mon iPhone 6 est meilleur !
Et j'avais peur de la cogner tout le temps ...


----------



## poulroudou (9 Mai 2015)

Interessant de savoir si les déçus le sont le sont vraiment par rapport au produit lui même, ou si ils ont vraiment besoin d'une smartwatch. Perso, je suis convaincu par l'Apple Watch qui répond à mes attentes, mais avant elle j'ai eu une "i'm watch", et une "Pebble". Donc je connaissais déjà l'avantage d'une smartwatch


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2015)

@ipaforalcus :
Heureusement que tu as "résumé rapidement" ...


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Mai 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> Interessant de savoir si les déçus le sont le sont vraiment par rapport au produit lui même, ou si ils ont vraiment besoin d'une smartwatch. Perso, je suis convaincu par l'Apple Watch qui répond à mes attentes, mais avant elle j'ai eu une "i'm watch", et une "Pebble". Donc je connaissais déjà l'avantage d'une smartwatch


Ayant réussi à supporter une I'am Watch tu vas forcément trouver l'Apple Watch parfaite  J'avais lorgné dessus pendant plusieurs mois le temps qu'elle sorte et failli l'acheter, aujourd'hui je ne regrette pas d'avoir évité vu l'horreur que ça a été. La marque semble toujours exister ce qui parait vraiment étonnant...


----------



## KevX94 (9 Mai 2015)

Excellent article et avis sur l'Apple Watch ipaforalcus merci pour ce partage de ton experience [emoji2]


----------



## poulroudou (9 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ayant réussi à supporter une I'am Watch tu vas forcément trouver l'Apple Watch parfaite  J'avais lorgné dessus pendant plusieurs mois le temps qu'elle sorte et failli l'acheter, aujourd'hui je ne regrette pas d'avoir évité vu l'horreur que ça a été. La marque semble toujours exister ce qui parait vraiment étonnant...



Ohhh, je ne l'ai pas supporté longtemps. Peut être deux mois maximum. L'idée était bonne, mais le produit n'étais pas fini(je suis aussi étonné que la marque existe encore). La Pebble en revanche est sûrement le meilleur rapport qualité prix actuel. Mais j'ai plus d'interactions avec mon Apple Watch, et elle est bien plus belle, et "premium"


----------



## manu5018 (9 Mai 2015)

arrêtez avec vos commentaires de 300 lignes ! on voit ceux qui sont souvent dans les débats "Apple" à tenter convaincre mais chacun son ressenti rrroooooo


----------



## adixya (9 Mai 2015)

manu5018 a dit:


> arrêtez avec vos commentaires de 300 lignes ! on voit ceux qui sont souvent dans les débats "Apple" à tenter convaincre mais chacun son ressenti rrroooooo


Bah non au contraire il en faut plus des avis détaillés.

C'est très intéressant pour se situer soi même.

Ce serait plutôt à toi d'arrêter de lire des pavés si ça te saoule. A moins que ce ne soit que les pavés négatifs envers Apple qui te saoulent et pas les pavés portant Apple aux nues.


----------



## jackpote (9 Mai 2015)

Cela fait 4 jours que je n'est plus ma Watch. Je confirme qu'elle ne m'apportait rien en terme avantage utilisation, puisque elle ne me manque pas. 

L'objet "montre" pourrai me manqué par le fait qu'elle soit rare. Mais même pas. 

Au finale aujourd'hui je comprends pas le concept de la montre connectée. A part peut être pour un domaine spécifique comme la course a pied. Mais même dans ce cas, je trouve que simplement Runstatic sur l'iPhone fait largement le boulot. 

Bref je me langui de voir comment Apple va faire évolué sa Watch.


----------



## KevX94 (9 Mai 2015)

Euh jackpote c'est pas la peine d'en degoute les autres hein lol [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (9 Mai 2015)

C'est pourtant le concept de ce sujet [emoji1] "ne perdez pas votre temps et votre argent, en l'état elle ne sert à rien"


----------



## cillab (9 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est pourtant le concept de ce sujet [emoji1] "ne perdez pas votre temps et votre argent, en l'état elle ne sert à rien"



si elle donne l'heure un minimum requis,pour une montre


----------



## Vanton (9 Mai 2015)

Elle donne l'heure et elle est très belle... Et ça me suffit pour la désirer à vrai dire... Mais ça me torture un peu de la désirer autant alors qu'à l'usage je ne suis pas convaincu... Et je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire... Je pense que la 42 que j'attends de recevoir sera déterminante


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

cillab a dit:


> si elle donne l'heure un minimum requis,pour une montre



elle ne donne pas l'heure tout le temps comme une montre standard 
en effet si tu la laisse sur un meuble il faut tapoter l'écran pour voir l'heure


----------



## jackpote (9 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Elle donne l'heure et elle est très belle... Et ça me suffit pour la désirer à vrai dire... Mais ça me torture un peu de la désirer autant alors qu'à l'usage je ne suis pas convaincu... Et je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire... Je pense que la 42 que j'attends de recevoir sera déterminante



Belle montre c'est sur !!!  

Mais tu croiseras des amis, famille, collègues de bureau qui auront tous la même montre, ... 

Que tout le monde autour de moi ai un iPhone 6 ça me dérange pas ... Mais que tout le monde ai un même "bijoux", personnellement ça ne me plait pas.


----------



## poulroudou (9 Mai 2015)

Je pense qu'on peut attendre un moment avant que tout le monde ait une Apple Watch au poignet. Déjà le prix va en calmer pas mal. Avoir un iPhone à 800€ est une chose. En complément une watch à 400€ en plus... Je bosse dans une boîte ou les salariés sont loin d'être des smicards, mais en général je vois des Festinas-Lotus, bref, des modèles aux environs de 100€ en moyenne. Quelques rares cadres sup avec de beaux garde temps. Donc on a le temps avant de croiser des "clones" à chaque coin de rue.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Je ne suis pas certain que le prix de l'Apple watch calme , quand je vois le nombre d'enfant avec des iPhone 6 , je me dis que la montre seras bientôt sur de nombreux poignets


----------



## Vanton (9 Mai 2015)

Moi ça me gêne pas... Y a bien d'autres occasions de se démarquer. Et avec 38 configurations de base et des centaines de combinaisons éventuelles y a de la marge


----------



## KevX94 (9 Mai 2015)

Oui en effet y a de la marge et surtout ma future classic noir sideral a maillon sera un des modele que les gens auront le moins vu son prix [emoji6]


----------



## Macuserman (9 Mai 2015)

D'un autre côté tu prends un crédit pour l'acheter ! Tout le monde n'ose pas ! 

En tous cas tu auras le plus beau des modèles j'en suis convaincu !!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'un autre côté tu prends un crédit pour l'acheter ! Tout le monde n'ose pas !
> 
> En tous cas tu auras le plus beau des modèles j'en suis convaincu !!



Un credit pour une montre ?? , j'ai louper un épisode ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> elle ne donne pas l'heure tout le temps comme une montre standard
> en effet si tu la laisse sur un meuble il faut tapoter l'écran pour voir l'heure


Enfin une montre c'est pas sensé être posé sur un meuble aussi 

Et je vois pas pourquoi vous vous focalisez sur le fait que d'autres personnes puissent avoir la même montre, elle sera pas plus moche pour autant. Et personnellement dans mon entourage mon iPhone il se sent bien seul ^^


----------



## KevX94 (9 Mai 2015)

Oui un credit pas pour UNE montre mais LA montre [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Enfin une montre c'est pas sensé être posé sur un meuble aussi



Mais elle peux l'être , ça me fait penser a de grosse réunion ou nous posions la montre sur le bureau  



KevX94 a dit:


> Oui un credit pas pour UNE montre mais LA montre [emoji6]



Ok , j'avais pas suivi cela


----------



## cillab (9 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Enfin une montre c'est pas sensé être posé sur un meuble aussi
> 
> Et je vois pas pourquoi vous vous focalisez sur le fait que d'autres personnes puissent avoir la même montre, elle sera pas plus moche pour autant. Et personnellement dans mon entourage mon iPhone il se sent bien seul ^^



tapote moi la montre ne jamais poser la MONTRE sur la table de nuit chez une amie on risque gros un oublie qui ne pardonne pas


----------



## cillab (9 Mai 2015)

nouvel emplois dans les grands restaurant il y aura LE TAPOTEUR DE MONTRE  il faut tapoter pour faire baisser le chomage 
bon j'arréte il me faut TAPOTER pour les feux de l'amour


----------



## cillab (9 Mai 2015)

nouvel emplois dans les grands restaurant il y aura LE TAPOTEUR DE MONTRE  il faut tapoter pour faire baisser le chomage 
bon j'arréte il me faut TAPOTER pour les feux de l'amour


----------



## fousfous (9 Mai 2015)

cillab a dit:


> tapote moi la montre ne jamais poser la MONTRE sur la table de nuit chez une amie on risque gros un oublie qui ne pardonne pas


Bah dans ce cas il fait nuit et donc pas de problème, de toute façon avec un montre classique tu ne pourras pas du tout lire l'heure...
Il est énervant celui la


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui un credit pas pour UNE montre mais LA montre [emoji6]


Incompréhensible pour moi, surtout à ce prix... Son prix n'est quand même pas énorme et ne justifie pas un crédit pour qui voudrait vraiment l'acheter... Ce n'est ni une voiture ni une maison... 

Et quand on ne peut vraiment pas dépenser une petite somme comme celle la, je pense que l'on a autre chose à faire de ces sous que de s'endetter pour ca...

Ca ne reste que mon avis...


----------



## poulroudou (10 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Incompréhensible pour moi, surtout à ce prix... Son prix n'est quand même pas énorme et ne justifie pas un crédit pour qui voudrait vraiment l'acheter... Ce n'est ni une voiture ni une maison...



Certes, mais à ma connaissance, Kev94 à choisit la plus chère à 1249€. C'est presque un smic, ou pas loin...

Donc un "prix pas enorme", euuuuuuhhhhh...

Pour quelqu'un qui gagne 10 000€/mois peut être. Pour ceux qui gagnent 2 ou 3000€ c'est une somme quand même.


----------



## cillab (10 Mai 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> Certes, mais à ma connaissance, Kev94 à choisit la plus chère à 1249€. C'est presque un smic, ou pas loin...
> 
> Donc un "prix pas enorme", euuuuuuhhhhh...
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui gagne 10 000€/mois peut être. Pour ceux qui gagnent 2 ou 3000€ c'est une somme quand même.




3000€ tu commence le branche moyenne  haute s'il est au SMIC ou un contrat en alternance  c'est une somme


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Euh pas enorme??? Pour moi qui gagne 1900€ par mois ca l'est donc un financement est dans mon cas necessaire si je veux pas finir en banqueroute [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Euh pas enorme??? Pour moi qui gagne 1900€ par mois ca l'ai lol


Ca ne fait même pas un mois de salaire, imagine moi c'est plutôt 3 mois ^^


----------



## Shynii95 (10 Mai 2015)

Une chose à améliorer sur la watch (je sais pas si ça vous le fait aussi !)
Quand on reçoit deux notifications en même temps on a pas deux bulles d'avertissement mais une. 
Après on doit aller farfouiller dans le nuage d'app pour savoir c'était quoi la seconde


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Mai 2015)

Voici maintenant une fin de semaine passée avec la Watch : qu'en penser?
Pour commencer évidement l'effet "Ouaaaaa!" (lorsque l'on découvre la qualité de fabrication et surtout un nouveau produit Apple depuis l'iPad) est bien au rendez vous.
Le tour des fonctionnalités est assez rapide malgré l'interface et les gestes à découvrir avec un peu de recherches (Plan, personnalisation, etc...)
L'écran est sublime l'objet à du potentiel mais pourquoi j'écris ici :
Car on a vite fait le tour !
J'ai l'impression que c'est plus un gadget et qu'on peut s'en passer contrairement à un iPhone et iPad.
Évidemment le fait de ne pas sortir son iPhone pour chaque notification est très pratique : mais ma Pebble le faisait très bien sur une semaine voire plus...
Pour l'instant j'hésite à m'en débarrasser j'attends un peu mais je ne suis pas certain d'en avoir une utilité majeure : ou j'essaie de me convaincre d'en avoir une car c'est un bel objet malgré tout!
En résumé je ne suis ni emballé ni déçu : j'aurais plutôt été dans une section "les modérés de L'Apple Watch"


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Ma Pebble a tenue 9 jours a sa derniere recharge j'etait bluffe [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Euh pas enorme??? Pour moi qui gagne 1900€ par mois ca l'est donc un financement est dans mon cas necessaire si je veux pas finir en banqueroute [emoji6]


Ok, quand on a un si petit salaire, ça peut représenter des sous... Mais dans ce cas, je ne comprend pas pourquoi se saigner pour vivre au dessus de ces moyens pour un objet peu indispensable...

Je conçois un crédit pour une voiture (utile hein, le smicard qui achète une Ferrari a crédit c'est aussi débiles), une maison ou des travaux de premières nécessité (la plomberie quand on a pas le choix et qu'on est raide...). Mais un crédit pour du loisir, des vacances, ou du superflu, c'est pas franchement raisonnable... Quand on ne peut pas se le permettre, pour ne pas se mettre en danger on attend de pouvoir (économiser chaque mois par exemple, ça fait parti du plaisir...).

Bref, ce n'est que mon avis, mais in crédit de 36mois pour u gadget qu'on voudra changer dans 1 an voir 2 Max, ça ne me paraît pas du tout sensé... Et 36 mois pour une si petite somme (36 mois c'est plus pour une voiture non?)...


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Euh Moumou je vois pas en quoi c'est se mettre en danger... Je suis fonctionnaire donc securite de l'emploi donc je peux me permettre de faire un credit de 45€ par mois... Et puis ca me regarde je prefere mettre cette somme dans un modele qui me plait que regrette de prendre une sport et d'etre embete avec un boitier cabosse er des rayures sur l'ecran [emoji6]


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Les amis arretez de vous disputer svp ! On est peut être déçus ou pas, on est peut être riches ou pas, mais la seule chose qui nous rapproche c'est qu'on est humains et qu'on doit se respecter et respecter nos idées et nos agissements ! Si KEVX94 est content comme ca, laissez le et qu'il profite de son achat! Chacun voit midi à sa porte les amis !


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Apres chacun fait comme il veut hein [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Merci majlepro [emoji2]


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Je t'en prie kev voyons ! Tu vas la recevoir quand tu penses ?


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Juillet mais deja il faut que je recois ma demande de financement, que je la renvois et que ma demande soit accepte et ensuite j'aurais une date d'Apple plus precise [emoji6]


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Ah d'accord tres bien ! Et pour la demande de financement il faut quoi pour qu'ils acceptent en gros ?


----------



## cillab (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Euh Moumou je vois pas en quoi c'est se mettre en danger... Je suis fonctionnaire donc securite de l'emploi donc je peux me permettre de faire un credit de 45€ par mois... Et puis ca me regarde je prefere mettre cette somme dans un modele qui me plait que regrette de prendre une sport et d'etre embete avec un boitier cabosse er des rayures sur l'ecran [emoji6]




moi ce qui me plait,dans ta déclaration ,c'est JE SUIS FONCTIONNAIRE tout et dit  ceux qui paient les fonctionnaires,allez faire du ball trap


----------



## cillab (10 Mai 2015)

majlepro a dit:


> Ah d'accord tres bien ! Et pour la demande de financement il faut quoi pour qu'ils acceptent en gros ?



 DU CETELEM BIEN SUR


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2015)

cillab a dit:


> DU CETELEM BIEN SUR



C'est du béton


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Cetelem ou demande de financement apple ?


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

C'est Sofinco


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Un simple calcul: 45 euros par mois fois 36 mois: 1620 euros... Donc le crédit te coûte le prix d'une Apple Watch sport en plus de ton model a 1295 euros...

Franchement, rien que ca ça fait réfléchir non? Mieux vaut économiser 1 ou deux mois et payer cash que de faire cadeau 325 euros à un organisme bancaire non? Même en étant fonctionnaire on doit pouvoir comprendre ca... Non? Je croyais...


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Tu as quoi contre les fonctionnaires cillab ???


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Encore une fois ca me regarde si je veux paye plus cher ma montre et c'est un financement c'est normal c'est pas 36 mois sans frais hein ca n'existe pas lol


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Et c'est 1249€ plus les 89€ de l'apple care [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut effectivement, même si ca le dépasse totalement de payer plus cher et de continuer à payer quand on ne la portera plus...

Ca paraît une bonne idée au début, j'avais acheté la voiture comme ca, sur 3 ans en me disant que je n'allait pas la payer cash pour ne pas vider une partie de mes comptes... Au final c'est très long trois ans, on a vite l'impression de payer pour rien (une fois passer l'euphorie d'achat les 2 premiers mois, on se retrouve avec un prélèvement qui ampute les comptes sans se souvenir vraiment pourquoi...).


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Moi ca me derange pas toutes mes grosses depenses sont paye en plusieurs fois


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Moi ca me derange pas toutes mes grosses depenses sont paye en plusieurs fois


Les grosses dépenses je suis d'accord... Pas les petits jouets pour se faire plaisir


----------



## Alias (10 Mai 2015)

Et sinon, concernant la Watch, quelques déceptions à exprimer ? [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Oui recentrons le sujet Alias car j'ai l'impression d'assiste a mon procès la lol


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Hahahahaha j'ai aucune déception moi ! Je m'attendais a tout ca !


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ok, quand on a un si petit salaire, ça peut représenter des sous...



1900€ un SI PETIT salaire ?? [emoji1] On vit vraiment pas dans le même monde... Quand on voit à combien est le smic... Je connais des ingénieurs qui n'ont même pas 1400€ en net... [emoji57]


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est clair Vanton [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> 1900€ un SI PETIT salaire ?? [emoji1] On vit vraiment pas dans le même monde... Quand on voit à combien est le smic... Je connais des ingénieurs qui n'ont même pas 1400€ en net... [emoji57]


Des ingénieurs a 1400 euros nets... J'ai commencé ma carrière en ingénieur débutant (il y a déjà un paquet d'années) avec plus du double donc faut quand même pas exagérer non plus... 

Si c'est vrai ils se font juste rouler dans la farine...

Ce n'était pas le débat, ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'avec uniquement 1900 euros par mois pour vivre, il y a peut être d'autres priorités que de mettre 1300 euros dans une montre...


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Bon on a compris Moumou c'est lourd la... [emoji17]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Hs terminé pas de soucis


----------



## jackpote (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 on a qu'une seul vie. Si t'as envie de te faire plaisir fonce. 

Comment des mec peuvent pourrir un topic et se la jouer papa donneur de leçon. 

Stop !


----------



## jackpote (10 Mai 2015)

KevX94 on a qu'une seul vie. Si t'as envie de te faire plaisir fonce. 

Comment des mec peuvent pourrir un topic et se la jouer papa donneur de leçon. 

Stop !


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Moumou stp pourquoi tu insistes ? Laisse kev tranquille !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Hs terminé pas de soucis


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

En effet jackpote je n'ai qu'une seule vie et je me fais plaisir c'est le principal [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2015)

Tous les ingénieurs ne se valent pas sur le marché du travail... 

Sinon je regardais à nouveau la video du mec qui a acheté la Xbox par erreur depuis l'app amazon et je me demande vraiment où Apple veut aller avec cette montre. Pourquoi une app Amazon ? Qu'est ce que ça apporte par rapport à l'iPhone ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tous les ingénieurs ne se valent pas sur le marché du travail...
> 
> Sinon je regardais à nouveau la video du mec qui a acheté la Xbox par erreur depuis l'app amazon et je me demande vraiment où Apple veut aller avec cette montre. Pourquoi une app Amazon ? Qu'est ce que ça apporte par rapport à l'iPhone ?


Cette app n'est pas développée par Apple...

Dans ce cas ils n'y sont pour rien...


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2015)

Je critique pas l'achat en un clic hein. C'est juste un accident ça. Ce qui m'intrigue ce sont les usages.

Chez Apple, ils ne sont pas directement responsables des app présentes sur le store on est bien d'accord : ils ne les développent pas.

Mais ils les valident ! Ils ont droit de vie ou de mort sur les app. Et ils donnent des directives très précises. Ou du moins ils le faisaient... 

Là pour le moment j'ai l'impression que les devs ne savent pas quoi faire de cette montre. Certains y portent des app qui singent le comportement de l'iPhone. D'autres font des télécommandes. D'autres encore présentent une sélection de contenu... Rien n'est vraiment totalement pertinent je trouve. Apple a l'air d'avoir voulu le plus d'app possibles pour le lancement en se moquant un peu de ce qu'elles pouvaient contenir. 

J'espère que de l'ordre y sera rapidement mis, si c'est possible.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je critique pas l'achat en un clic hein. C'est juste un accident ça. Ce qui m'intrigue ce sont les usages.
> 
> Chez Apple, ils ne sont pas directement responsables des app présentes sur le store on est bien d'accord : ils ne les développent pas.
> 
> Mais ils les valident ! Ils ont droit de vie ou de mort sur les app. Et ils donnent des directives très précises.



Pour moi si l'application est ok avec les règles, elle peut être inutile ou débiles, aucune raison de la refuser... Tout ce qui ne viole pas la loi est autoriser...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Doublon desolé


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Mai 2015)

Doublons désolé


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2015)

Ils ont refusé les app de pets en tout cas


----------



## Chris0607 (11 Mai 2015)

Après pratiquement 1 semaine avec la montre (AW 38mm bracelet sport blanc). 
Satisfait en général, bracelet très confortable et agréable. Pas de rayure sur le boitier, autonomie qui tient une journée sans problème pourtant je reçois environ une centaine de notif (ex le crash de l'A400M, j'ai dû la recevoir au moins 5 fois) par jour avec toutes mes applications. Quand je fais à manger, le minuteur avec siri est très pratique. Au lieu de se dire "il est où mon tel pour que je lance le minuteur".

J'ai essentiellement acheter la montre pour remplacer une Jawbone up que j'avais et aussi une nike sportwatch pour le sport.

Les notifications sont très discrètes, quand on en reçoit une. La montre reste éteinte ce qui reste discrète, si on a envie de la lire on tourne le poignet. Par contre les notif ne s'affiche plus sur le téléphone, j'aimerais une fonction qui permet de recevoir sur le téléphone aussi enfin comme avant sans AW.

Pour le sport, dommage que la fréquence cardiaque n'est pas reprise dans l'application nike.
L'application exercice de la montre, je la trouve assez nul pour les points suivants :
- On ne peut pas voir l'historique
- On ne peut pas voir l'historique de notre fréquence cardiaque à un moment donné
- On ne voit pas l'allure aussi, juste un temps final, une fréquence cardiaque moyenne, et la vitesse moyenne.
- Ensuite sur l'iphone, on ne peut pas voir toutes les dernières courses faites. C'est "noyé" dans les cercles, il faut savoir quel jour on a couru pour voir l'historique.
- Le compteur de pas n'est pas reprise sur Nike Fuel ou sur les autres applications, il compte les pas uniquement de l'iphone. Du coup au travail mon téléphone est posé toute la journée alors que je fais plusieurs aller retour.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mai 2015)

Ah enfin quelqu'un qui n'est déçu que par une intégration insuffisante des applications. Merci de ton partage. 

Le 38mm n'est pas trop petit pour toi !? 
N'hésite pas à poster des photos


----------



## Chris0607 (11 Mai 2015)

J'ai un petit poignet (16-16,5cm) du coup l'AW 38mm me va très bien.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mai 2015)

Très belle !!


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

Les photos sont assez trompeuses en réalité parce qu'elles ont tendance à grossir la montre. 

Vue d'un peu plus loin, dans un miroir par exemple, ça ne fait pas du tout le même effet.

Mon poignet fait 16cm :

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=310856image866.jpg


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Elle est nickel cette taille sur ton poignet Vanton [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Mais un peu plus grand c'est jouable aussi je pense [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

Ça m'allait bien oui mais j'avais le sentiment que je pouvais me permettre une 42mm... Je verrai bien. Apple doit me la livrer à partir du 13


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Ouawww content pour toi bonne reception [emoji2]


----------



## Alias (11 Mai 2015)

Voici 4 jours que je ne porte plus ma Watch Sport 38.
Petit pincement au coeur cet après-midi lorsque le transporteur est venu la chercher à mon bureau (on s'attache quand même !) mais en dehors de ça, elle ne me manque pas.
Au contraire, j'apprécie beaucoup plus mon iPhone 6 après avoir peaufiné les réglables des notifications !


----------



## jackpote (11 Mai 2015)

Exactement la même sensation que toi quand j'ai quitté mon Apple Watch après presque une semaine d'utilisation ! 

J'apprécie encore plus mon iPhone 6 !!!!!


----------



## fousfous (11 Mai 2015)

C'est marrant mais moi quand j'entend le vibreur de mon 5S je me dis qu'il faut vite que je remette la Watch...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mai 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Exactement la même sensation que toi quand j'ai quitté mon Apple Watch après presque une semaine d'utilisation !
> 
> J'apprécie encore plus mon iPhone 6 !!!!!


J'aurai pourtant vraiment du mal à abandonner ma Watch... Impossible à expliquer, mais ne plus avoir à surveiller les notifications de mon téléphone rangé dans ma poche me soulage vraiment... Après il reste nécessaire pour y répondre, mais cela m'évite d'avoir à regarder frénétiquement mon ecran de mobile pour vérifier que je n'ai pas raté une notification...


----------



## darkking001 (12 Mai 2015)

Chris0607 a dit:


> J'ai un petit poignet (16-16,5cm) du coup l'AW 38mm me va très bien.



C'est celle que j'ai commandé. En acier avec le bracelet blanc, je l'a trouve tres belle.


----------



## Vanton (12 Mai 2015)

Moi elle me manque dans certaines situations en fait. Cet aprem quand je préparais ma valise à la dernière minute et que mon tel chargeait dans une autre pièce, me privant de l'heure alors que je devais partir à 17h10 max, par exemple.

Ou encore quand je suis assis en voiture et que je galère à sortir mon tel de ma poche (je suis passager). 

Y a des situations, souvent courtes, où je la regrette. 

Et l'objet me manque. Elle est attachante cette montre. 

J'attends ma 42mm en inox et cuir, qui devrait arriver à partir de mercredi avec une certaine impatience. 

Tout le débat qui a lieu dans ma tête maintenant concerne le prix : est-ce raisonnable d'y mettre 800€ ? Est-ce qu'une Sport à 450€ ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Est-ce que ces 450€ même sont raisonnables pour un produit assez imparfait ?

Je ne sais pas encore.


----------



## KevX94 (12 Mai 2015)

Ne te pose pas toutes ces questions Vanton... Profites d'avoir ton Apple Watch a 1000% soit heureux de l'avoir et tu sais dans la vie il faut savoir se faire plaisirs car c'est pas une fois dans la tombe c'est trop tard... [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (12 Mai 2015)

Oui enfin avec un peu de bol il me reste 60 ans avant d'être dans la tombe... [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (12 Mai 2015)

Ba oui Vanton j'espere pour toi lol


----------



## darkking001 (12 Mai 2015)

Mon tour de poignet fait 16.5 et j'ai commandé une 38 mm. vous pensez que ca va pas paraitre trop petit?


----------



## KevX94 (12 Mai 2015)

Non se sera nickel 38 pour toi darkking moi meme avec un poignet fin de 18cm je me suis tate pour prendre une 38 et au final j'ai pris une 42


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Mai 2015)

Une 42mm fait déjà petite sur un poignet de 18cm !


----------



## Vanton (12 Mai 2015)

Y a trois facteurs à prendre en compte pour la taille de la montre :

- la taille du poignet évidemment... Mais tous les poignets ne se ressemblent pas, certains sont plus larges et fins, d'autre plus ronds, à taille identique. Et ça peut tout changer. L'idéal est d'essayer 

- la taille très réduite de l'interface de la montre, qui peut poser problème sur la 38mm, surtout si on a des gros doigts. Cette taille est à réserver aux très petits poignets (moins de 15mm) ou aux personnes qui préfèrent un modèle particulièrement discret. 

- le modèle de watch qui nous plait le plus. Certains bracelets en cuir ne sont dispo qu'en 38mm ou qu'en 42mm.

On pourrait rajouter un critère temporaire : les 38mm sont dispo bien plus rapidement que les 42mm aujourd'hui.


----------



## KevX94 (12 Mai 2015)

Si on veux quelque chose de discret prendre 38 sinon 42 [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Mai 2015)

darkking001 a dit:


> Mon tour de poignet fait 16.5 et j'ai commandé une 38 mm. vous pensez que ca va pas paraitre trop petit?



La 42 est déjà trop petite alors la 38...


----------



## darkking001 (12 Mai 2015)

Pourtant, j'ai a peu pres le meme poignet que celui qui a posté les photos en page 7 et ca a l'air d'etre la bonne taille. Enfin bref, je vais attendre sagement mon apple watch et je verrais a ce moment la.


----------



## Chris0607 (12 Mai 2015)

J'ai posté les photos en page 7 avec l'AW 38.
J'ai hésité avec la 42 mm plusieurs fois, mais suite à 2 essais dans un Apple Store. J'ai trouvé la 42mm vraiment grosse. Sur certaines montre ça passe, mais pas avec l'AW. Ca fait quand même une grosse brique noir si on a un petit poignet.


----------



## darkking001 (12 Mai 2015)

Chris0607 a dit:


> J'ai posté les photos en page 7 avec l'AW 38.
> J'ai hésité avec la 42 mm plusieurs fois, mais suite à 2 essais dans un Apple Store. J'ai trouvé la 42mm vraiment grosse. Sur certaines montre ça passe, mais pas avec l'AW. Ca fait quand même une grosse brique noir si on a un petit poignet.



Ok merci. Ca me rassure.


----------



## poulroudou (12 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tout le débat qui a lieu dans ma tête maintenant concerne le prix : est-ce raisonnable d'y mettre 800€ ? Est-ce qu'une Sport à 450€ ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Est-ce que ces 450€ même sont raisonnables pour un produit assez imparfait ?



Je me suis aussi posé la question. Sachant que les différents modèles n'ont rien en plus d'un point de vue "electronique", on peut s'interroger. Maintenant, je me suis d'abord fixé sur la solidité du modèle standard normalement plus solide. Puis, sur un commentaire de "Neufouad" qui avait écrit "elle brille, ne sous estimons pas la pie qui sommeille en nous". Et là dessus, il a 100% raison. Même si elle n'est pas en argent, ou je ne sais quel métal précieux, elle plaît à ma rétine 

Puis, ne gâchons pas notre plaisir, c'est encore un objet rare qui flatte le poignet en société(même si j'ai du mal a  avouer son prix)...


----------



## poulroudou (12 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tout le débat qui a lieu dans ma tête maintenant concerne le prix : est-ce raisonnable d'y mettre 800€ ? Est-ce qu'une Sport à 450€ ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Est-ce que ces 450€ même sont raisonnables pour un produit assez imparfait ?



Je me suis aussi posé la question. Sachant que les différents modèles n'ont rien en plus d'un point de vue "electronique", on peut s'interroger. Maintenant, je me suis d'abord fixé sur la solidité du modèle standard normalement plus solide. Puis, sur un commentaire de "Neufouad" qui avait écrit "elle brille, ne sous estimons pas la pie qui sommeille en nous". Et là dessus, il a 100% raison. Même si elle n'est pas en argent, ou je ne sais quel métal précieux, elle plaît à ma rétine 

Puis, ne gâchons pas notre plaisir, c'est encore un objet rare qui flatte le poignet en société(même si j'ai du mal a  avouer son prix)...


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2015)

Sur mon poignet de 165 mm la 38 mm est impeccable ! Elle est discrète et les proportions sont équilibrées. La lecture sur cet écran est bien lisible et d'une finesse étonnante. Non, vraiment, je ne regrette pas mon choix et quand je vois ces fins poignets surmontés d'une 42 mm je ne peux m'empêcher de trouver çà limite exhibitionniste ...Mais, après tout, à chacun ses gouts et son plaisir, je les respecte.


----------



## fousfous (12 Mai 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


> Je me suis aussi posé la question. Sachant que les différents modèles n'ont rien en plus d'un point de vue "electronique", on peut s'interroger. Maintenant, je me suis d'abord fixé sur la solidité du modèle standard normalement plus solide. Puis, sur un commentaire de "Neufouad" qui avait écrit "elle brille, ne sous estimons pas la pie qui sommeille en nous". Et là dessus, il a 100% raison. Même si elle n'est pas en argent, ou je ne sais quel métal précieux, elle plaît à ma rétine
> 
> Puis, ne gâchons pas notre plaisir, c'est encore un objet rare qui flatte le poignet en société(même si j'ai du mal a  avouer son prix)...


Donc je ne suis pas une pie vu que je n'aime pas ce coté brillant mais je préfère quand c'est matte ^^
Moi aussi j'ai du mal à avouer le prix, mais bon à la fac dépenser 400€ en alcool c'est moins choquant que 400€ pour un magnifique objet


----------



## poulroudou (12 Mai 2015)

Est ce que Jura peut passer supprimer ce message SVP(et mon doublon plus haut?)? Avant d'aller courir j'ai posté mon précédent message sur mon iPad, mais à mon retour un message d'erreur m'indiquait qu'il n'avait pas été posté. J'ai retenté de le poster après m’être apperçus qu'il était bien passé auparavant. J'ai cherché rapidement dans les options supprimer message, mais je doit être "miro", pas trouvé... 

Merci


----------



## valerie33 (12 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Les photos sont assez trompeuses en réalité parce qu'elles ont tendance à grossir la montre.
> 
> Vue d'un peu plus loin, dans un miroir par exemple, ça ne fait pas du tout le même effet.
> 
> ...


Je confirme !! Effectivement , moi qui ai un poignet de 150 ... Elle ne fait pas énorme! ;-)


----------



## valerie33 (12 Mai 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Je confirme !! Effectivement , moi qui ai un poignet de 150 ... Elle ne fait pas énorme! ;-)


15cm sorry!


----------



## darkking001 (12 Mai 2015)

Apres, ca reste une montre. Aucun interet qu'elle fasse disproportionné sur le poignet.


----------



## KevX94 (12 Mai 2015)

Plus c'est grand et mieux c'est pour la surface tactile darkking surtout si tu n'as pas des doigts fin [emoji6]


----------



## darkking001 (13 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Plus c'est grand et mieux c'est pour la surface tactile darkking surtout si tu n'as pas des doigts fin [emoji6]



Oui mais vu le peu de difference entre les 2 tailles, concernant la surface tactile, que je prenne 38 ou 42 ne changera pas grand chose je pense. Dans les 2 cas, ca va etre galere a utiliser au début. lol

Moi ce que je veux avant tout, c'est que ca fasse pas disproportionné sur mon poignet.

Aprés, concernant l'utilisation de la montre avec la surface tactile, c'est comme tout, faut juste s'y habituer.


----------



## KevX94 (13 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est sur mais du coup vous allez finir par me faire doute car mon poignet est fin de 18 et je me souviens ne pas avoir ete hyper choque avec la 38 bien au contraire mais qu' a l'essai du 42 j'ai kiffe... Mais il y a plus de modele 38 en stock aussi... Le dilemme lol


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Mai 2015)

La 42mm a une plus grosse batterie, rien que ça joue en sa faveur


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> La 42mm a une plus grosse batterie, rien que ça joue en sa faveur


Heureusement.....Car elle consomme plus !


----------



## Kyone (14 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tout le débat qui a lieu dans ma tête maintenant concerne le prix : est-ce raisonnable d'y mettre 800€ ? Est-ce qu'une Sport à 450€ ne ferait pas l'affaire ? Est-ce que ces 450€ même sont raisonnables pour un produit assez imparfait ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas encore.



Je te comprends tout à fait et je vais même plus loin alors que j'ai commandé la Sport : tous les jours je me demande si ce n'est pas une bêtise de l'avoir achetée et je me demande si je ne vais pas la revendre dès que je l'aurais reçue. Et dans ma tête c'est le combat entre "j'ai besoin d'une montre, en plus celle-ci devrait correspondre à l'utilisation que je fais de mon iPhone" vs. "449 € quand même, même si je la paie 20 % de moins, c'est cher. Est-ce que j'ai vraiment besoin d'une montre à ce prix".

Bref, au final, je pense que je la déballerai le jour de la livraison, je l'essaierai plusieurs jours et si je ne l'aime pas, je la renverrai chez Apple et tant pis pour les potentiels biffetons que j'aurais pu me faire en la revendant raide de neuve.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Je te comprends tout à fait et je vais même plus loin alors que j'ai commandé la Sport : tous les jours je me demande si ce n'est pas une bêtise de l'avoir achetée et je me demande si je ne vais pas la revendre dès que je l'aurais reçue. Et dans ma tête c'est le combat entre "j'ai besoin d'une montre, en plus celle-ci devrait correspondre à l'utilisation que je fais de mon iPhone" vs. "449 € quand même, même si je la paie 20 % de moins, c'est cher. Est-ce que j'ai vraiment besoin d'une montre à ce prix".
> 
> Bref, au final, je pense que je la déballerai le jour de la livraison, je l'essaierai plusieurs jours et si je ne l'aime pas, je la renverrai chez Apple et tant pis pour les potentiels biffetons que j'aurais pu me faire en la revendant raide de neuve.



Je ne connais pas beaucoup de montres si peu chère, et encore elles ne donnent que l'heure... Bref, je suis surpris de lire autant de commentaires sur son prix... Les concurrentes s'appellent Swatch, Festina et lotus, et l'avantage est clairement pour Apple niveau fonctionnalité...

Pour une belle montre, il faut rajouter un 1 devant le prix de l'Apple Watch au moins... Du coup je la trouve vraiment compétitive cette montre...


----------



## Kyone (14 Mai 2015)

Effectivement, je ne parle que de simples montres et pas de smartwatches ; des montres avec au mieux la date ou le chronomètre pour les mécaniques et moult autres options pour les électroniques. Tu conviendras qu'il y en a une palanquée de belles/jolies/utiles/chouettes à moins de 449 €.

L'aspect smartwatch m'attire car il semble correspondre à mes attentes mais est-ce que j'en ai besoin ? Non, d'où mon hésitation.

Et puis oui, 449 € c'est une somme. Je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas la montre la plus chère du monde mais ça reste au-dessus de la valeur de la montre du clampin moyen, hors cadeaux exceptionnels. Et au-delà de ça, dépenser ce montant en absolu dans un objet, c'est quand même pas mal, tu ne trouves pas ?

Donc si tu prends en compte le fait que je n'ai pas besoin de cet objet, qu'il coûte un moment certain et que je pourrais me faire pas mal de sous si je ne le prenais pas pour moi et que je le revendais, alors ça fait que je me tâte tout simplement...

Je pense que si je n'avais pas attendu un mois pour l'avoir, je me serais posé nettement moins de questions.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

N'exagérons rien:

449 euros, c'est plus que raisonnable comme montant pour se faire un petit cadeau de temps en temps... Ca ne me semble en tout cas pas incompatible avec le quotidien... Mais évidemment tout dépend de son salaire mensuel, j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir à compter en fin de mois...

450 euros, je ne suis encore une fois pas d'accord... Il n'y a pas beaucoup de montres chouettes (je ne considère pas Swatch comme une montre attractive) à ce prix... 

Du coup, la montre, au moins entrée de gamme est vraiment raisonnable...


----------



## Vanton (16 Mai 2015)

C'est très subjectif... Je pense que l'entrée de gamme devrait être à 250€ pour toucher une très large cible, comme les iPod nano en leur temps. Et que les versions classiques devraient débuter à 450/500€, comme les iPod classic.

Surtout que l'utilité du produit est... subjective également...


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est très subjectif... Je pense que l'entrée de gamme devrait être à 250€ pour toucher une très large cible, comme les iPod nano en leur temps. Et que les versions classiques devraient débuter à 450/500€, comme les iPod classic.
> 
> Surtout que l'utilité du produit est... subjective également...


Le bas de gamme ça ne paye pas, Apple fait du haut de gamme et c'est ce qui leur permet de tenir face par exemple aux fabricants chinois qui font dans le pas chere.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Le bas de gamme ça ne paye pas, Apple fait du haut de gamme et c'est ce qui leur permet de tenir face par exemple aux fabricants chinois qui font dans le pas chere.


Tout à fait d'accord... A ce prix on aurait un ersatz de galaxy gear... Bref un truc ignoble, à la place de nos magnifiques montres...


----------



## Vanton (16 Mai 2015)

Les iPod nano étaient loin d'être des trucs ignobles... La marge d'Apple est énorme on le sait tous.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Les iPod nano étaient loin d'être des trucs ignobles... La marge d'Apple est énorme on le sait tous.


L'ipod nano coutait cher à sa sortie, et pourtant il était en plastique lui.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord... A ce prix on aurait un ersatz de galaxy gear... Bref un truc ignoble, à la place de nos magnifiques montres...


L'iPod Nano était un iPod, sans connexion Bluetooth ni wifi, sans taptic engine, sans saphir... Bref normal qu'il soit moins cher!


----------



## Vanton (16 Mai 2015)

Oui enfin il contenait de la mémoire flash qui valait une vraie fortune à l'époque. Et les derniers nano sont Bluetooth et tactiles et à 180€... 

Le saphir est réservé aux modèles plus chers, pour rappel.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Oui enfin le logiciel de l'iPod y a rien dedans quand, c'est pas vraiment la qu'il y a le plus de recherche et développement qui a été investis.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le saphir est réservé aux modèles plus chers, pour rappel.


D'iPod Nano?


----------



## Vanton (16 Mai 2015)

Non non de watch. Quand je parle de 250€ je parle du modèle Sport qui débute à 400 actuellement et qui a un écran en verre. 

Franchement pour 400€ t'as un iPad Air aujourd'hui. Ou presque deux iPod Touch. Je trouve ça excessif pour une bête montre en alu qui ne propose pas vraiment plus qu'un iPod Touch en terme de composants.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

N'oublie pas qu'en électronique ce qui coute le plus chère c'est la miniaturisation, c'est pour ça qu'un iPad ne coute pas chère alors qu'un iPhone ou une Wacth coute chère.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Non non de watch. Quand je parle de 250€ je parle du modèle Sport qui débute à 400 actuellement et qui a un écran en verre



Pour moi le modèle le plus cher est a 18000 euros... A partir de 650 euros tu as une montre avec ecran en saphir, ce qui ne représente quand même pas une somme si importante...

La miniaturisation, la recherche, l'autonomie, les matériaux "nobles" (même si le 316L est l'inox le plus courant dans l'industrie), font le prix... Ca n'est pas un iPod désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2015)

Rajoutons à sa la R&D... Les machines conçue pour la fabrication, le système, etc... Nouveau produit... Prix qui explose... Maintenant je trouve pas sa excessif... On claque bien plus dans un téléphone... La montre fait plutôt partie de la classe des bijoux...


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour moi le modèle le plus cher est a 18000 euros... A partir de 650 euros tu as une montre avec ecran en saphir, ce qui ne représente quand même pas une somme si importante...
> 
> La miniaturisation, la recherche, l'autonomie, les matériaux "nobles" (même si le 316L est l'inox le plus courant dans l'industrie), font le prix... Ca n'est pas un iPod désolé...


J'oubliais que je parlais à un millionnaire... [emoji6]

Pour le salarié moyen qui tourne à 1500€ par mois, c'est une grosse somme 650€. J'ai bien compris que dans ta réalité c'était une journée de shopping mais faut bien que tu réalises que tu es chanceux et que l'immense majorité de tes concitoyens voit ça comme une grosse somme. 

Pour un produit à l'usage aussi limité je trouve le prix d'appel trop élevé. La miniaturisation, faut vraiment ne pas avoir connu les iPod nano pour ne pas voir à quel point l'intégration était excellente pour l'époque. Et ils avaient le dos en inox 316L justement... L'iPod avait un écran, une molette tactile, de l'onéreuse mémoire flash... Le 5G avait même un accéléromètre, une caméra, un haut parleur... Pour moins de 200€. Le système en revanche était certainement plus simple et moins cher à développer mais watch os repose sur une base iOS, ce qui a dû permettre beaucoup d'économies de moyens. 

Et j'ai eu l'occasion de vérifier et des montres traditionnelles en saphir ça se trouve à moins de 200€.

D'ailleurs je ne serais vraiment pas surpris que le prix de la version Sport baisse de façon importante lors des prochaines générations.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'oubliais que je parlais à un millionnaire... [emoji6]
> 
> Pour le salarié moyen qui tourne à 1500€ par mois, c'est une grosse somme 650€. J'ai bien compris que dans ta réalité c'était une journée de shopping mais faut bien que tu réalises que tu es chanceux et que l'immense majorité de tes concitoyens voit ça comme une grosse somme.
> 
> ...



Je suis très loin d'être millionnaire... J'ai la chance de gagner un peu plus que le salaire français moyen. Mais arrêtons aussi de dire tout le temps que tout est cher... Qu'est ce qu'on a aujourd'hui pour 400 euros? Pas grand chose en high tech...
Si c'était un bien de consommation basique et essentiel, je trouverai ça cher... Mais c'est un produit de luxe, inutile (au sens des besoins basiques) et absolument pas essentiel... Si on ne peut pas s'acheter de produit de luxe, ce n'est pas un drame, c'est juste qu'on est pas la cible du produit...

Je ne pense pas que le prix baisse avec les générations, Apple y perdrai l'image de produit de luxe qu'elle veut donner à sa montre... 

Si tous le monde portait une Apple Watch, comme l'iPhone actuellement, cela ferai perdre l'aspect premier et personnel du produit...


----------



## manu5018 (17 Mai 2015)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Moumou92, oui c'est cher pour beaucoup de personnes mais peut-on reprocher à une marque de vouloir "essayer" de faire dans le luxe ? où est le problème ?
Je vais refaire le coup de la Ferrari, combien vaut-elle réellement ? sûrement pas le prix qu'elle vaut, seules quelques élites peuvent s'en payer et pourtant la marque ne baissera pas ses prix sinon adieux l'image de luxe


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> D'ailleurs je ne serais vraiment pas surpris que le prix de la version Sport baisse de façon importante lors des prochaines générations.


Ça non, tu te fais des idées ! Apple descendre le prix d'un produit significativement avec la nouvelle génération ?! Ça n'arrivera pas, ça ne correspond pas du tout à leur stratégie globale. S'ils sont partis sur 400 € c'est qu'ils ont étudié le marché et que c'est le prix plancher pour eux. Si le produit ne marche vraiment pas à ce tarif alors il finiront par l'abandonner parce qu'il n'a pas d'avenir pour eux mais ils ne remettront pas leur stratégie globale en cause pour un produit de la gamme, ça serait se tirer une balle dans le pied et perdre tout crédibilité auprès de leur vraie clientèle, celle qui a les moyens.

Apple n'a jamais visé et ne visera jamais le grand-public. Ils visent des ventes faibles comparées aux mastodontes qui s'adressent au grand-public et compensent par des marges très élevées. Leurs ventes actuelles sont une anomalie qui ne pourra pas durer éternellement.


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Euh ?  ça fait 2 mois que vous vous intéressez à Apple ou quoi ? 

Prix de lancement du MacBook Pro Retina 13" en 2012 ? 1750€. Tarif il y a quelques mois ? 1300€.

Prix de lancement du premier MacBook Air en 2008 ? 1700€. Prix il y a quelques mois ? 1000€.

Le premier iPhone a vu son prix baisser quelques semaines après son lancement lui. 

L'Apple TV vient de voir son prix baisser. 

L'iPod Shuffle original était à un peu plus de 100€. L'actuel était à 55€ il y a quelques mois. 

L'iPod classic 1G était à 460€ HT à son lancement. La sortie du 2G le fait passer à 299€... 

Bref, c'est une constante dans l'histoire d'Apple que de baisser les tarifs.


----------



## fousfous (17 Mai 2015)

Après c'est normal que le prix des iPod baissent vu qu'il n'y a aucuns nouveau modèles c'est la logique...
Le MBPR avait baissé de prix (et le MBA pareil) grâce à une hausse de l'euro par rapport au dollars.
Mais par exemple les iPhone et iPad n'ont jamais vu leur prix baisser ou augmenter.


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Si si l'iPhone premier du nom a baissé quelques semaines après sa sortie (lors de la suppression du modèle 4Go). Et par la suite les 3G ont été moins chers. Les tarifs sont remontés lors de la sortie du 4 et depuis chaque nouvelle génération est plus chère que la précédente. 

Pour les Mac les prix en dollars avaient fortement baissé aussi, ça n'est pas une simple question de taux de change. Et les iPod je te parle d'une période où ils étaient le fleuron d'Apple, renouvelé tous les ans avec de régulières baisses de prix 

L'iPad lui en revanche a été le produit le plus stable en effet ! Son tarif a très peu varié depuis le lancement.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Mai 2015)

Tu cites des exemples qui n'en sont pas...

En ce qui concerne les ordinateurs les premières générations sont toujours plus chères en raison de certaines innovations et parce qu'elles occupent toujours le haut de pavé en terme de configuration par rapport au gammes existantes.

Le MBPR n'a pas vu son prix baisser mais une nouvelle configuration plus "entrée de gamme" arriver sans carte graphique dédiée. Et il faut aussi compter sur la très forte baisse des SSD sur ces périodes.

Pour les iPod c'est aussi très fortement lié au tarif de la mémoire.

L'Apple TV est un échec qu'Apple n'a pas voulu complètement arrêter parce qu'ils ont des vues sur ce secteur notamment avec Home Kit qui pourrait bien être intégré sur la prochaine version.


----------



## fousfous (17 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Si si l'iPhone premier du nom a baissé quelques semaines après sa sortie (lors de la suppression du modèle 4Go). Et par la suite les 3G ont été moins chers. Les tarifs sont remontés lors de la sortie du 4 et depuis chaque nouvelle génération est plus chère que la précédente.
> 
> Pour les Mac les prix en dollars avaient fortement baissé aussi, ça n'est pas une simple question de taux de change. Et les iPod je te parle d'une période où ils étaient le fleuron d'Apple, renouvelé tous les ans avec de régulières baisses de prix
> 
> L'iPad lui en revanche a été le produit le plus stable en effet ! Son tarif a très peu varié depuis le lancement.


Les iPhone ne sont pas de plus en plus chere... Et le prix baisse avec le passage de 32 à 64Go mais ça c'est à cause de la mémoire.
Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi la...


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Euh si si ils sont de plus en plus chers... J'ai commencé avec un 3GS je sais de quoi je parle... [emoji1]

J'avais cherché il y a un an le prix de tous les modèles nus et l'entrée de gamme était à moins de 600€ à une époque. L'iPhone 4 était à 629€ nu en 16go. Le 5 à 679€, le 5S à 699€, le 6 à 709€...


----------



## fousfous (17 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Euh si si ils sont de plus en plus chers... J'ai commencé avec un 3GS je sais de quoi je parle... [emoji1]
> 
> J'avais cherché il y a un an le prix de tous les modèles nus et l'entrée de gamme était à moins de 600€ à une époque. L'iPhone 4 était à 629€ nu en 16go. Le 5 à 679€, le 5S à 699€, le 6 à 709€...


Regarde les prix en dollard... C'est idiot de comparer des prix en euro sachant que le taux de change varie...


----------



## Vanton (17 Mai 2015)

Les prix en dollar sont durs à trouver. Pendant longtemps les iPhone n'y étaient pas vendus nus.


----------



## fousfous (17 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Les prix en dollar sont durs à trouver. Pendant longtemps les iPhone n'y étaient pas vendus nus.


Bah moi je vais te le dire: 649$, et ça c'est depuis très longtemps.


----------



## Kyone (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> N'exagérons rien:
> 
> 449 euros, c'est plus que raisonnable comme montant pour se faire un petit cadeau de temps en temps... Ca ne me semble en tout cas pas incompatible avec le quotidien... Mais évidemment tout dépend de son salaire mensuel, j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir à compter en fin de mois...
> 
> ...


Je t'avoue que je ne connais pas le marché les smartwatches donc je ne sais pas ce qu'on a pour 449 € ou moins mais chez les fabricants de montres "simples" tu peux en trouver pas mal dans cette gamme de prix, même sur Swiss Made. Par exemple chez Lip, Seiko, March, Tissot pour ne citer que ces marques-là. 
Encore une fois, je parlais surtout de l'objet smartwatch qui est utile mais pas nécessaire, du moins pas plus qu'une simple montre. Dépenser 449 € pour un tel objet n'est donc pas forcément raisonnable. Quelque soientt tes revenus, dépenser de l'argent pour quelque chose dont tu n'as pas besoin n'est pas raisonnable de mon point de vue. Mais "le cœur a ses raisons..."

Enfin bref, de toutes façons, je l'ai et j'en suis plutôt content (même si je ne suis pas spécialement fier d'avoir dépenser l'argent que j'ai mis dedans)  d'ailleurs, je ne sais pas vous mais pour ma part je suis toujours un peu gêné quand les gens reconnaissent que c'est une Apple Watch et m'en parle. J'ai presque l'impression de devoir justifier mon achat. Je dois avoir des soucis dans ma tête


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mai 2015)

J'ai le même soucis, j'essaie de la rendre discrète, et surtout je suis évasif quand on me demande le prix, surtout quand il s'agit d'un opérateur de la chaîne qui gagne à peu près le prix de 2 montres (voir moins) sur un mois...


----------



## fousfous (18 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis, j'essaie de la rendre discrète, et surtout je suis évasif quand on me demande le prix, surtout quand il s'agit d'un opérateur de la chaîne qui gagne à peu près le prix de 2 montres (voir moins) sur un mois...


Imagine moi j'ai 1/3 du prix de ma sport par mois ^^


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Imagine moi j'ai 1/3 du prix de ma sport par mois ^^


Je compatis...


----------



## Fabeme (18 Mai 2015)

Vanton a plutôt raison. Les prix Apple vont parfois à la baisse... Le MacBook Air n'était pas du prix d'un MacBook blanc auparavant, le macMini fait du yoyo, Schiller se targue parfois de faire baisser le prix de tel ou tel ordi, et l'iPhone premier de ce nom avait en effet connu une baisse tarifaire non pas sur la génération suivante mais sur le premier modèle. 

Les optimisations d'échelle ça marche aussi pour les produits en commercialisation. Ça marche aussi quand après un lancement plus que correcte le gâteau retombe. Je suis sceptique sur la capacité de  Watch à garder un fort niveau d'attractivité...

Enfin, ce sont des plans sur la comète pour l'instant.


----------



## Vanton (19 Mai 2015)

Moi ce qui intrigue c'est ce désir irrépressible de dépenser 800€ dans cette montre qui me dévore, malgré tout le mal que je peux en penser... Cet objet me fascine et me pousse à la déraison ! [emoji1]

Je suis passé en Apple Store aujourd'hui, enfin ! Et j'ai aussi récupéré à mon retour ma classique 42mm qui m'attendait en point relais.

Je suis autrement plus à l'aise sur la 42mm que sur la 38. Et je trouve Force Touch plus agréable sur ce modèle. J'ai l'impression que la pression nécessaire pour l'activer est inférieure et ça me convient mieux.

Le modèle en cuir bleu qui me fait de l'œil depuis le départ m'a particulièrement séduit en vrai. Le milanais m'a un peu déçu : il est un peu râpeux... Et il coince un peu les poils. Mais je pense qu'il sera plus durable que le modèle en cuir... En tout cas les finitions de ces modèles classic sont impressionnantes. C'est un produit particulièrement raffiné. 

Et c'est certainement ce qui me fait un grooosss appel du pied...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Mai 2015)

Franchement lance toi ! J'étais sur le point de dépenser 5400€ quand je me suis dit que je devais être plus réaliste et que commencer par 800€ serait un début... 

Idem concernant les appréciations des bracelets bien que je n'ai pas spécialement peur de l'état à long terme de mon bracelet cuir Venezia noir


----------



## Vanton (19 Mai 2015)

J'aimerais bien pouvoir dépenser 5400€ mais je les ai pas ! [emoji1]

Pour le cuir Venezia c'est ce que j'ai au poignet en ce moment même. En gris sable. Et comme prévu c'est très moche sur moi... [emoji1]Mais je l'ai commandé parce qu'il est certainement le plus fragile de la gamme. Je vais le porter 10j pour voir comment il vieillit et si ça n'est pas trop catastrophique je le ferai changer par un bleu électrique, qui me plait énormément. 

Mais la finesse du cuir entre les boudins m'inquiète particulièrement... Il y a péniblement un demi millimètre... Et le demi tour que le bracelet fait autour du passant le sollicite pas mal... J'ai très peu qu'il se déchire très rapidement à cet endroit... Apple ne précise pas s'il est renforcé.


----------



## Unsebastienaparis (28 Mai 2015)

Allez encore trois semaines/ un mois d'attente et on trouveras cette apple watch sur le boncoin à 50/100 euros moins chère

comme quoi le marché rééquilibre toujours les choses....


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Cela dit c'est vrai aussi pour les smartphones, même des récents... Mais effectivement pour le moment la montre est sur côtée dans la mesure où sa dispo est très réduite


----------



## Unsebastienaparis (28 Mai 2015)

les prix ont déjà bien baissés...j'ai vu l'AW gs 42 mn à 500 euros...impossible il y a encore une semaine

je suis quand meme impatient de voir la bete car j'ai un iphone 6 plus (très bonne machine au passage!) et ce petit gadget m'évitera de le sortir tout le temps, notamment quand je marche pour aller au travail


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Y a quand même quelque chose d'un peu absurde dans le fait d'avoir agrandi les téléphones au point de les rendre difficilement utilisables avant de nous expliquer qu'une montre avec un écran minuscule est là pour y remédier...


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Y a quand même quelque chose d'un peu absurde dans le fait d'avoir agrandi les téléphones au point de les rendre difficilement utilisables avant de nous expliquer qu'une montre avec un écran minuscule est là pour y remédier...


C'est la que pleins de gens ont pas compris l'intérêt de la Watch, ils veulent des écrans plus grand mais se plaignent qu'on pas faire la même chose avec un écran tout petit attaché au poignet... Y en a qui manquent de logique quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2015)

Les délais passant a 2/3 semaines... La revente en surenchère va très vite prendre fin...


----------



## Unsebastienaparis (28 Mai 2015)

Enfin bon depuis que j'ai mon 6+ j'ai refourgué mon ipad...donc un appareil en moins...
Et une montre j'en ai toujours eu et l'aw la remplacera...


----------



## Unsebastienaparis (28 Mai 2015)

Ce qui est important c'est le capteur
Y aura t'il des progrès a terme genre glycemie ou cholesterol et cela sans piquer ?


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

Unsebastienaparis a dit:


> Ce qui est important c'est le capteur
> Y aura t'il des progrès a terme genre glycemie ou cholesterol et cela sans piquer ?


Bah comment peut-on le savoir?


----------



## Unsebastienaparis (28 Mai 2015)

Ben vaudrait  mieux qu'apple en ait une petite idée  pour ses futures versions sinon leur montre restera un simple gadget


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

Unsebastienaparis a dit:


> Ben vaudrait  mieux qu'apple en ait une petite idée  pour ses futures versions sinon leur montre restera un simple gadget


Oui mais je te rappelle qu'Apple garde tout secret alors ça ne sert à rien de poser la question, personne ne sait...


----------



## Unsebastienaparis (28 Mai 2015)

Ce n'est pas apple qui va concevoir ce type de capteur...ils ne feront que le rajouter a leur montre avec deux ou trois ans de retard


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

???


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2015)

Bon eh bien je crois que j'en ai fait le tour.
Au final elle n'est qu'une prolongation (incomplète) de mon iphone.
Bien sur elle est pratique si l'on ne veut ou ne peut sortir son iphone; certainement que son coté capteurs et la partie suivi d'activités sportives vont la singulariser mais à mon age ça n'a pas grande importance.
Je suis à la retraite, plus du tout stressé, pas obligé de rester discret, et donc comme j'écrivais plus haut j'en ai fait le tour: je vais la vendre.


----------



## Monsieurte (29 Mai 2015)

Unsebastienaparis a dit:


> Ce n'est pas apple qui va concevoir ce type de capteur...ils ne feront que le rajouter a leur montre avec deux ou trois ans de retard



J'ai lu quelque part (sur Apple Insider il me semble) que la montre embarquait aussi un capteur du tôt d'oxygène dans le sang mais que celui-ci ne serait pas activé au niveau du logiciel. 
Si c'est le cas, ils ont déjà prévu certaines évolutions..

Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2015)

Monsieurte a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


Les rumeurs foireuses ne se confirment pas...
Si on dit que la montre dispose aussi d'un mécanisme qui remonte le temps tu vas demander confirmation aussi?


----------



## whocancatchme (29 Mai 2015)

> du tôt d'oxygène



Du taux. Bref ça m'étonnerait c'est quand même quelque chose d'assez complexe à calculer, surtout avec seulement un capteur posé sur la peau... M'enfin je suis pas expert.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> .............
> .............la montre dispose aussi d'un mécanisme qui remonte le temps .............


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bon eh bien je crois que j'en ai fait le tour.
> Au final elle n'est qu'une prolongation (incomplète) de mon iphone.
> Bien sur elle est pratique si l'on ne veut ou ne peut sortir son iphone; certainement que son coté capteurs et la partie suivi d'activités sportives vont la singulariser mais à mon age ça n'a pas grande importance.
> Je suis à la retraite, plus du tout stressé, pas obligé de rester discret, et donc comme j'écrivais plus haut j'en ai fait le tour: je vais la vendre.


Oh tiens un "j'aime" de Jackpote !

Tu nous suis toujours ?? 

Elle ne te manque toujours pas depuis que tu l'as revendue ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)

Heu...Mon post n'était que d'hier, et j'ai noté "je vais la vendre": Donc je l'ai encore 
Mais, si je trouve acheteur, je la vends (surtout que ne cherchant pas à "faire du fric" je la vends au prix où je l'ai payée).


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

Je citais ton message pour contextualiser, pepeye66, mais je m'adressais à Jackpote qui l'a liké ! [emoji6]


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)




----------



## jackpote (29 Mai 2015)

Je suis toujours là les amis [emoji6]. 

Non elle me manque pas. Mais je suis toujours de très près son actualité comme tous les produits Apple. 

Je me langui voir a la wwdc comment la Watch va être abordée. 

Et toi Vanton t'as garder ta "deuxième" Watch ?


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai encore au poignet là... 

J'ai fait un truc un peu bizarre... [emoji1] Je l'ai mise en vente et j'ai commandé la version avec le bracelet bleu électrique. Qui doit arriver vers le 18 juin... Et j'ai encore 2 jours pour décider quoi faire de mon actuelle...

En général je suis assez carré en matière d'achat mais là je suis totalement perdu et je fais n'importe quoi... [emoji1] Un matin je me réveille en me disant : c'est débile elle est bien trop chère, renvoie là elle ne te sert à rien et annule l'autre. Le midi je me dis que je vais faire un échange de bracelet pour mon actuelle et annuler la bleue pour mi juin. Le soir je me dis que je vais renvoyer l'actuelle et attendre la bleue mi juin... Et le lendemain c'est la même chose dans le désordre ! [emoji13] Je crois que je deviens fou en fait


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)

Installe toi comme revendeur !


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

[emoji1] Apple est bien trop tyrannique avec ses revendeurs !

Bon j'ai appelé le SAV et j'ai demandé un échange de bracelet. 

Je pense que le bleu électrique se vendra de toute façon mieux que le gris sable. Je prends le risque de la garder. Tant qu'elle ne sera pas dispo en moins d'une semaine je ne cours pas le risque de la vendre à perte à mon avis. C'est une 42mm en plus, les plus recherchées.

Si je la vends dans les 15j qui viennent je conserverai la commande de la suivante. Si je la vends pas dans ces 15j j'annulerai l'autre commande avant envoi.

Voilà, ça me semble assez construit maintenant... [emoji57]


----------



## whocancatchme (29 Mai 2015)

Ahah Vanton tu fais n'importe quoi ! Si t'as envie de la garder, garde-la ! Le but de ces conneries c'est finalement de nous rendre heureux, si le fait que ça te tracasse qu'elle coûte chere mais que ça ne te met pas en danger financièrement, je vois pas où est le problème !


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2015)

Au pire si tu ne veux pas la garder moi j'aimerai tout le bracelet bleue électrique


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

Ça me met pas en danger financièrement vu que ce n'est pas moi qui paye... C'est un cadeau de mes parents... Enfin ils me laissent gérer et ils me rembourseront après. 

Mais ça représente quand même une somme, et je me dis qu'elle serait peut-être mieux ailleurs... Ça va que les MacBook Pro 15" restent toujours aussi moyens, ça me retient de changer le mien tant qu'il continue à tourner... Et 800€ ça aurait pu payer un paquet d'options sur cet ordi, qui est finalement autrement plus utile que la montre... 

Et fousfous je ne donne pas mes bracelets ! [emoji1] je viens d'acheter un sport à un mec qui avait changé le sien en plus...


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça me met pas en danger financièrement vu que ce n'est pas moi qui paye... C'est un cadeau de mes parents... Enfin ils me laissent gérer et ils me rembourseront après.
> 
> Mais ça représente quand même une somme, et je me dis qu'elle serait peut-être mieux ailleurs... Ça va que les MacBook Pro 15" restent toujours aussi moyens, ça me retient de changer le mien tant qu'il continue à tourner... Et 800€ ça aurait pu payer un paquet d'options sur cet ordi, qui est finalement autrement plus utile que la montre...
> 
> Et fousfous je ne donne pas mes bracelets ! [emoji1] je viens d'acheter un sport à un mec qui avait changé le sien en plus...


Si tu trouves que c'est trop prend une sport 
Ah dommage


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

J'ai hésité à prendre une sport blanche 42mm... Le souci c'est que le truc le plus réussi sur cette montre c'est son design... Donc passer sur la Sport que j'aime moins c'est lui retirer une bonne partie de ce qui fait son attractivité à mes yeux.

Et puis y a des trucs cons hein mais... J'aime beaucoup la boite de la inox, qui fait bien plus luxueuse que celle de la Sport... J'ai beau avoir eu des cours de marketing durant mes études et être assez averti, je me surprends à constater à quel point on est finalement faible... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai hésité à prendre une sport blanche 42mm... Le souci c'est que le truc le plus réussi sur cette montre c'est son design... Donc passer sur la Sport que j'aime moins c'est lui retirer une bonne partie de ce qui fait son attractivité à mes yeux.
> 
> Et puis y a des trucs cons hein mais... J'aime beaucoup la boite de la inox, qui fait bien plus luxueuse que celle de la Sport... J'ai beau avoir eu des cours de marketing durant mes études et être assez averti, je me surprends à constater à quel point on est finalement faible... [emoji57]


Oui c'est sur si tu préfères le design de l'inox  Moi j'ai de la "chance" vu que je préfère la sport et que c'est la moins chère.
Mais c'est vrai que je cherche aussi à obtenir la boite de la inox malgré que celle de la sport ne soit pas si mal que ça


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2015)

Mon avis: Pour le premier jet de cette montre Apple mieux vaut s'en tenir aux éléments de base quitte, plus tard quand elle sera plus évoluée/crédible/utile/indépendante..., à investir dans des duos montre-bracelet plus "précieux". non ?


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

L'idée c'est de la garder... Je ne pense pas la remplacer avant sa mort naturelle.


----------



## Neo59 (29 Mai 2015)

Pour reprendre le fil de la discussion un peu plus haut: la montre peut très bien être capable de mesurer le taux d'oxygène par simple contact avec la peau. 
Le médecin peut faire ça avec un saturomètre qu'il installe au bout de votre doigt. [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je l'ai encore au poignet là...
> 
> J'ai fait un truc un peu bizarre... [emoji1] Je l'ai mise en vente et j'ai commandé la version avec le bracelet bleu électrique. Qui doit arriver vers le 18 juin... Et j'ai encore 2 jours pour décider quoi faire de mon actuelle...
> 
> En général je suis assez carré en matière d'achat mais là je suis totalement perdu et je fais n'importe quoi... [emoji1] Un matin je me réveille en me disant : c'est débile elle est bien trop chère, renvoie là elle ne te sert à rien et annule l'autre. Le midi je me dis que je vais faire un échange de bracelet pour mon actuelle et annuler la bleue pour mi juin. Le soir je me dis que je vais renvoyer l'actuelle et attendre la bleue mi juin... Et le lendemain c'est la même chose dans le désordre ! [emoji13] Je crois que je deviens fou en fait



Comme je te comprends Vanton, je pense avoir ete le plus girouette des futurs clients de cette Watch lol
Désormais mon choix est fait et definitif heureusement [emoji2]


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2015)

Bon eh bien c'est fait: je l'ai revendue !
Le futur 6+ (S ?) me fait de l’œil; cette revente me fera un apport non négligeable.
Je vais quand même vous lire de temps en temps pour suivre l'actualité de cette montre vers laquelle je reviendrai peut être si elle devient plus indépendante, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'Apple ait cette vision.


----------



## Monsieurte (2 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Les rumeurs foireuses ne se confirment pas...
> Si on dit que la montre dispose aussi d'un mécanisme qui remonte le temps tu vas demander confirmation aussi?



http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/25/apple-watch-teardown-reveals-deactivated-blood-oxygen-sensors/

À un moment il faudrait arrêter de prendre les gens pour des c*ns.


----------



## fousfous (2 Juin 2015)

Monsieurte a dit:


> http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/25/apple-watch-teardown-reveals-deactivated-blood-oxygen-sensors/
> 
> À un moment il faudrait arrêter de prendre les gens pour des c*ns.


Les iPhone disposent aussi d'une puce FM désactivé, l'Apple TV c'est un coeur processeur désactivé et sur l'iPad c'est la NFC...


----------



## Monsieurte (3 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Les iPhone disposent aussi d'une puce FM désactivé, l'Apple TV c'est un coeur processeur désactivé et sur l'iPad c'est la NFC...



C'est ce que je disais dans mon message, que cette fonctionnalité (matérielle) était présente mais non activé. 

Donc pas besoin de parler de voyage dans le temps....


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2015)

Monsieurte a dit:


> C'est ce que je disais dans mon message, que cette fonctionnalité (matérielle) était présente mais non activé.
> 
> Donc pas besoin de parler de voyage dans le temps....


Oui mais ça ne sera jamais activé, ça tu peux en être sur


----------



## Fabeme (3 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Les iPhone disposent aussi d'une puce FM désactivé, l'Apple TV c'est un coeur processeur désactivé et sur l'iPad c'est la NFC...



Le FM n'est pas activable sur l'iPhone par ce que si ma puce contient entre autre cette capacité, il semblerait que ce ne soit pas câblé si l'on peut dire... Donc inactivable sauf à changer physiquement des pièces.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Le FM n'est pas activable sur l'iPhone par ce que si ma puce contient entre autre cette capacité, il semblerait que ce ne soit pas câblé si l'on peut dire... Donc inactivable sauf à changer physiquement des pièces.



Non non, en faites c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'antenne raccordé (généralement sur prise jack et le main libre joue ce rôle)


----------



## jackpote (22 Juin 2015)

Ce matin j'ai fait un truc ... 

J'ai RE commandé une Apple Watch ! 

Et oui depuis pas mal de jour je cherche un tracteur d'activité avec la mesure cardio au poignet. Et pourquoi pas notification appel et sms sur l'objet. 

Du coup j'ai vu la montre vivo de chez Garmin. Problème pas de cardio au poignet. 249€

J'ai vu le bracelet Fitbit Charge HR. Tout est ok sauf les notifications sms. Mais l'objet est pas jolie et bracelet mal fini. 149€. 

Du coup je recommence a pensé a la Watch qui rempli toutes ces fonctions. 

Et la pris d'un grain de folie, je commande sur un coup de tête un Watch sport black en 38mm (toujours). 399€. 

Mais comme je m'étais fait 100€ avec la précédente Watch ... C'est comme si je l'avais payé 299€. [emoji1]

Et voilà l'aventure recommence !!!


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2015)

[emoji1] 

Pas eu envie d'attendre l'automne et WatchOS 2 ?

Sinon voilà la blague du jour de Siri :





J'hésite à créer un topic dédié...


----------



## jackpote (22 Juin 2015)

Du coup ça sera peut être encore mieux WatchOS 2 

Et du coup toi t'en es où avec ta Watch ?


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2015)

Alors... Si on fait le récap de mes "aventures"... [emoji57]

Sport 38mm blanche reçue le 24 avril revendue le 1er mai. 

Classique 42mm bracelet cuir gris sable reçue le 18 mai toujours à mon poignet (partiellement).

Bracelet cuir bleu électrique commandé en échange du bracelet gris sable, renvoyé à Apple. 

Classique 42mm bracelet cuir bleu électrique reçue le 8 juin et renvoyée à Apple (partiellement). J'en attends le remboursement. 

Voilà...

En fait je comptais vendre la gris sable et j'avais commandé une bleue de remplacement. Mais n'arrivant pas à vendre la première j'ai décidé de demander un échange de bracelet, pensant que le bleu serait plus demandé. Ça n'a pas changé grand chose pour la vente et le bracelet que j'ai reçu était pas top niveau finitions...

Apple a avancé de 10j la livraison de la bleue, par surprise, avant que je n'aie eu le temps d'annuler la commande, n'ayant pu vendre l'autre... Je me suis retrouvé avec deux montres identiques et 1600€ dans la nature... [emoji1] Même 1770€ d'ailleurs dans la mesure où j'ai dû avancer pour l'échange de bracelet.

Mais ça a été utile ! J'ai finalement renvoyé le bracelet gris sable, qui m'a été remboursé, et j'ai interverti les bracelets bleus... Celui que j'avais reçu seul et qui ne me plaisait pas niveau finitions est reparti avec la dernière montre. J'ai gardé celui qui me semblait mieux fini, sur ma montre (celle du 18 mai donc). 

Et j'ai profité du fait d'en avoir deux pour en prêter une quelques jours à un ami qui voulait la tester.

Pas mécontent que ça se termine quand même ces histoires... [emoji57] Même moi je commençais à m'y perdre !


----------



## jackpote (22 Juin 2015)

Donc du coup t'as une Watch classique 42 bracelet bleu ? 

Et l'autre tu la renvoyer à Apple avec le bracelet bleu moins bien fini que t'avais commander séparément ? 

Whouaaa t'es encore pire que moi toi !!!


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2015)

C'est ça oui  

J'avoue j'ai fait fort [emoji1]


----------



## jackpote (24 Juin 2015)

Ben tu vois j'ai fait plus fort que toi. J'ai annuler ma commande ! Raison 399€ trop cher encore. 

Du coup je suis en train de négocier sur le bon coin pour AW sport black neuve. Il en veux 330€ et j'en veux 300€. 

- 100€ de gagner avec l'autre. Ça ferait 200€ la version sport en 38mm. Du coup moins cher que n'importe quelle Garmin ou tomtom pour le sport avec cardio au poignet


----------



## jackpote (25 Juin 2015)

Et comme je suis toujours aussi fou. Je viens de la recommander. Je me suis dit aussi que sur le bon coin j'ai pas les 14 jours pour changer d'avis. 

Je vais la tester pendant ce temps là à fond dans le sport. En mode run & bike pour voir si elle peut vraiment être à la hauteur d'une montre de sport. 

Il faut que je travail en fractionné. Un cardio est donc indispensable.

Je la reçois lundi. Si j'ai pas encore changer d'avis d'ici là. [emoji56]


----------



## Vanton (25 Juin 2015)

[emoji1] cette montre nous rend vraiment irrationnels !


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2015)

Mon Dieu, vous êtes vraiment graves avec cette AW.


----------



## Robert3 (25 Juin 2015)

Pour moi, l'aw est encore un gadget mais aurai du mal à m'en passer. C'est qd même un bel objet.


----------



## webatou (26 Juin 2015)

Après deux mois au poignet, j'ai fini par revendre mon AW.
Je n'ai pas vraiment accroché. En dehors du tracker d'activité qui est pas mal, le reste ne m'a pas vraiment convaincu. Avoir ses notifications sur le poignet, c'est pas mal mais je me suis aperçu au fil des jours que je sortais quand même mon téléphone soit parce que parler à sa montre en pleine rue pour répondre à un SMS ça le fait moyen, soit parce qu'après avoir reçu une notification le téléphone reste indispensable (Facebook notamment).
En parlant des notifications, j'en ai raté un bon paquet en environnement bruyant à cause d'un tap engine un peu trop faiblard.

C'est bien la première fois que je revend un produit Apple aussi vite. Une chose est sûre, même si Apple sort une AW 2, ce sera sans moi. Les montres connectées n'apportent rien de plus pour le moment pour moi.


----------



## macbook60 (26 Juin 2015)

J'ai acheter trois Apple Watch sport 
Je pensez en as garder une mais bon je préfère gagner de l'argent !


----------



## jemmy1989 (26 Juin 2015)

l'utilité de l'apple watch s’avère très limité contrairement à ce qu'apple veux nous faire croire avec ses mubs



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
galaxy note V acheter galaxy note 4


----------



## macbook60 (26 Juin 2015)

Dans quelques années sa sera peut être indispensable


----------



## jemmy1989 (26 Juin 2015)

wé bof, pas sure...en tout cas ce n'ai clairement pas une révolution lol


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Juin 2015)

jemmy1989 a dit:


> wé bof, pas sure...en tout cas ce n'ai clairement pas une révolution lol


Ca reste ton avis... Je ne peut plus me passer de la mienne!!!


----------



## fousfous (26 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ca reste ton avis... Je ne peut plus me passer de la mienne!!!


Moi non plus je ne m'en passe pas!

Par contre une pour les personnes au dessus la révolution serais un correcteur surpuissant


----------



## Vanton (27 Juin 2015)

Fousfous, c'est "serait" et pas "serais"... [emoji6]

Oui l'Apple watch ne se destine clairement pas à tous les publics. Il faut se faire à cette idée. 

Comme un iPod ne servirait à rien à quelqu'un qui n'écoute pas de musique, l'Apple watch ne servira pas à grand chose pour quelqu'un qui est collé à son tel.


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Fousfous, c'est "serait" et pas "serais"... [emoji6]
> 
> Oui l'Apple watch ne se destine clairement pas à tous les publics. Il faut se faire à cette idée.
> 
> Comme un iPod ne servirait à rien à quelqu'un qui n'écoute pas de musique, l'Apple watch ne servira pas à grand chose pour quelqu'un qui est collé à son tel.


Je dis pas que je suis fort en orthographe mais certains ne font vraiment aucuns efforts, surtout à terminer la phrase par lol...

Les gens qui sont déçu sont ceux qui pensaient que l'Apple Watch allait remplacer leur iPhone, or ce n'est pas le cas du tout et Apple n'a jamais promis ça. Surtout vu la taille de l'écran, les gens demande des portables de plus en plus grand mais si c'est au poignet pas de problèmes.


----------



## Fabeme (27 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Je dis pas que je suis fort en orthographe mais certains ne font vraiment aucuns efforts, surtout à terminer la phrase par lol...
> 
> Les gens qui sont déçu sont ceux qui pensaient que l'Apple Watch allait remplacer leur iPhone, or ce n'est pas le cas du tout et Apple n'a jamais promis ça. Surtout vu la taille de l'écran, les gens demande des portables de plus en plus grand mais si c'est au poignet pas de problèmes.


Perso pour l'instant je suis déçu, mais je n'imaginais pas remplacer mon téléphone avec. 

Non, je suis déçu par le fait que les applis tiers ne marchent pas de manière efficace à cause de bugs dans WatchOS pour l'instant. Ce sera mieux à l'automne avec WatchOS 2 et les applis natives mais bon, j'en ai un peu marre de la roue qui tourne.


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Non, je suis déçu par le fait que les applis tiers ne marchent pas de manière efficace à cause de bugs dans WatchOS pour l'instant. Ce sera mieux à l'automne avec WatchOS 2 et les applis natives mais bon, j'en ai un peu marre de la roue qui tourne.


Moi la seule appli tier c'est celle de ma banque et pour pouvoir m'en servir faut que je rentre mon code sur l'app de l'iPhone... Donc a ce niveau la il ne faut rien attendre des applis tiers...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Moi la seule appli tier c'est celle de ma banque et pour pouvoir m'en servir faut que je rentre mon code sur l'app de l'iPhone... Donc a ce niveau la il ne faut rien attendre des applis tiers...


C'est quoi cette banque?

Mes 2 banques ont des appli iWatch qui me permettent de consulter les soldes et les dernières opérations sans code à partir du moment on je l'ai autoriser une première fois sur le téléphone... Super pratique d'ailleurs!


La roue ne me dérange pas dans le sens où c'est de la consultation "on the go", je m'explique: quand j'ai besoin d'une info, j'ouvre l'application, je n'attend pas que ca s'affiche scotche à l'écran... Je continue ce que j'ai a faire et je jette un œil une fois affiché...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Moi la seule appli tier c'est celle de ma banque et pour pouvoir m'en servir faut que je rentre mon code sur l'app de l'iPhone... Donc a ce niveau la il ne faut rien attendre des applis tiers...



C'est pas vraiment pratique


----------



## Vanton (27 Juin 2015)

L'app de ma banque donne l'info directement également (caisse d'épargne).

Le problème fousfous c'est qu'Apple l'a très mal vendue cette montre. Les trois principaux usages mis en avant sont l'heure, le sport et les petits dessins pour communiquer... Autant dire que ça n'a pas boulversé les foules... On a tous zappé pour s'intéresser au reste de la présentation et on y voyait des milliers d'apps et de perspectives. Dans les faits ce pan de la watch est totalement raté et on se retrouve avec les trois pauvres fonctions de base qui n'ont qu'un intérêt très limité. Et qui ne se distinguent que très peu de la concurrence. 

L'élément central de cette montre en réalité ce sont les notifications. Mais la présentation a tout mélangé, cherchant à justifier l'intérêt du produit par l'énumération d'une masse de fonctions (souvent gadget). Apple a trop voulu en faire et a rendu le produit incompréhensible pour le grand public. Personne ne comprend vraiment ce qu'elle fait.


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2015)

J'ai aussi le caisse d'épargne mais pour voir ce que j'ai sur mon compte il faut bien avoir rentré mon code sur l'iPhone...

Je trouve que ce qu'on reproche à la watch est un peu ce qui avait été fait à l'iPad, mais pleins de gens se sont imaginé des choses (merci les rumeurs folles) alors que ce n'est pas le cas du tout.
Un petit truc que je pensais totalement inutile, le bouton amis est en fait super pratique pour envoyer un SMS prédéfini, par exemple pour dire que je prend la voiture (et donc je pourrais plus parler) ou que je vais manger par exemple.
Et donc les 3 axes sont bien remplis: c'est une montre génial et très personnalisable, un traqueur d'activité très performant et une nouvelle façon de communiquer (et pas que les petits dessins  )


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

Qu'aimez vous le plus  dans votre montre ?


----------



## Vanton (27 Juin 2015)

Moi c'est clair : son design. C'est une vraie réussite


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi c'est clair : son design. C'est une vraie réussite



Elle n'est pas trop épaisse ?


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qu'aimez vous le plus  dans votre montre ?


Dur de répondre mais je dirais son design aussi, en sport elle a vraiment un côté futuriste.
Elle est plutôt find je trouve, et le fait qu'elle soit toute en rondeur fait qu'on ne s'aperçoit pas de l'épaisseur, c'est pas comme les montres rondes qui ressemblent à des cylindres...


----------



## Vanton (27 Juin 2015)

L'épaisseur ne me gêne pas vraiment. Mon père a des montres classiques plus épaisses encore, j'ai comparé. Quand on sait ce qu'il y a dedans, ça me dérange pas. Et même en ne le sachant pas, ça ne m'aurait pas choqué. 

J'aurais sans doute pu aimer une montre plus fine, cependant. Mais comme le dit fousfous son design en rondeur masque la réalité de son volume.


----------



## poulroudou (28 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qu'aimez vous le plus  dans votre montre ?



Son design, les notifications, l'application activité(je me surpasse depuis que je l'ai), répondre aux appels et aux SMS.


----------



## Boris 41 (28 Juin 2015)

Je rejoins poulroudou sur ce qui me plait le plus dans cette montre.

Ça faisait un paquet d'années que je n'en portais plus et pourtant je m'y suis habitué rapidement. Sa légèreté en est d'ailleurs une des raisons.

Je suis aussi impressionné par les mesures du cardio fréquencemètre. Lorsque j'ai ma ceinture Polar mon elliptique Kettler me donne les même mesures, vachement efficace par rapport au système intégré sur les poignets ou aux oreillettes en option.


----------



## Yzelig (28 Juin 2015)

De mon côté, pas déçu non plus sur le design, les fonctionnalités présentes...

Les seuls points ou je suis déçu pour le coup sont : le volume du HP ( mais bon, en étant rationnel, vu le faible encombrement...) et le prix de la SSB ( la plus belle pour moi mais bon, un brin moins chere l'aurai mieux fait)


----------



## stefff13 (29 Juin 2015)

Perso en plus de ce qui est décrit ci dessus , lorsque je cours pouvoir changer de musique sur mon casque bluetooth c le top , exit la ceinture thoracique qui me gênait .. J'ai un boulot parfois salissant répondre au tel était toujours assujettis à l'état de la propreté  de mes mains pour récupérer le tel ds la poche .. Bref suis deçu de ne pas avoir trouver une chose qui me chagrine


----------



## jackpote (29 Juin 2015)

Bon ben voila deuxième watch reçu ce matin à 12H. Modele sport 38mm sidéral. 

20h, petite sorti running 21h remise dans sa boite. Demain elle retourne à l'envoyeur. 

Au final elle n'est pas fait pour le sportif mais pour les personnes qui veulent une petite activité sportive ...

Je vais craquer un Garmin Fenix 3 au moins j'aurai plus de problème. 

Après deux tentative l'aventure Apple watch est définitivement fini pour moi !


----------



## Fabeme (29 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Bon ben voila deuxième watch reçu ce matin à 12H. Modele sport 38mm sidéral.
> 
> 20h, petite sorti running 21h remise dans sa boite. Demain elle retourne à l'envoyeur.
> 
> ...


Tu peux un peu ré-détailler ce qui t'a convaincu de la renvoyer entre 20h et 21h ?


----------



## stefff13 (30 Juin 2015)

Je cours 2 fois par semaine et le week end de 2h30 a 3h distance de  17 a 19 km ( selon ma forme)  elevation a 600-700 m bref pour le petit sportif que je suis cela me suffit amplement.

2 semaines que j'ai reduis la voilure (trop chaud ) 
J'utilise runstatic comme appli


----------



## jackpote (30 Juin 2015)

Ben par exemple comment tu arrives à suivre ton cardio avec runtastic ?

Je trouve que le fait que la montre s'éteint (écran éteint) quand le poignet n'est pas levé c'est un vrai problème. Pour le sport en pleine course, il arrive très souvent que je lève le poignet pour contrôle des données et l'écran reste éteint par ce que le mouvement n'est pas parfait ... c'est plus qu'énervant.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (30 Juin 2015)

Utilisateur de la maillons 42mm depuis jeudi dernier.
J'hésite à la rendre...
Elle est cool, mais ne vaut clairement pas son prix : 1250€ !
Le bracelet est vraiment trop petit... Ça fait petite montre casio.  Pourtant j'ai un poignet de 165mm.
Le haut-parleur est hyper décevant. Limite foutage de gueule.
Pourquoi pas rendre celle-ci et prendre la milanaise 42mm... 450 euros de "bénéfices".


----------



## stefff13 (30 Juin 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ben par exemple comment tu arrives à suivre ton cardio avec runtastic ?
> 
> Je trouve que le fait que la montre s'éteint (écran éteint) quand le poignet n'est pas levé c'est un vrai problème. Pour le sport en pleine course, il arrive très souvent que je lève le poignet pour contrôle des données et l'écran reste éteint par ce que le mouvement n'est pas parfait ... c'est plus qu'énervant.


Je lance en même temps  l'activité course ( appli native)  je laisse en cardiaque que je laisse en permanence ( perso c'est ce que je surveille en premier) puis si je veux d'autre infos vitesses ou changer de musique 2 zip sur l'ecran et le tour est joué .
je peut même envoyer un texto avec mon casque bluetooth ou une réponse rapide quand ma femme s’inquiète quand je prend du retard quand je cours .
Mais il est vrai qu'en courant le geste qui allume l'ecran n'est pas naturel faut juste s' habituer à forcer le geste de lever de poigné   je reconnais que cela n'est ergonomique mais on fini toujours pas avoir son info.


----------



## jackpote (30 Juin 2015)

donc tu utilises uniquement l'application activité de la Watch ?


----------



## macbook60 (30 Juin 2015)

Attend avant de la rendre 
Tu vient juste de l'avoir surtout si tu as déjà rendu une montre


----------



## stefff13 (1 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> donc tu utilises uniquement l'application activité de la Watch ?


non runstatic tourne en meme temps


----------



## stefff13 (1 Juillet 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> non runstatic tourne en même temps


je bascule de l'un a l'autre , une  situation pas pratique  mais cela devrait évoluer d'ici la version watch 2.0 ( quand Runstatic pourra utiliser l'api rythme cardiaque ).


----------



## jackpote (2 Juillet 2015)

J'ai un problème avec l'application exercices. 

Quand je lance une session vélo (pas en intérieur), j'ai pas de mesure de distances. Pourtant ma Watch est bien relier à mon iPhone. J'ai oublié de cocher quelque chose ?? 

Merci


----------



## fousfous (2 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec l'application exercices.
> 
> Quand je lance une session vélo (pas en intérieur), j'ai pas de mesure de distances. Pourtant ma Watch est bien relier à mon iPhone. J'ai oublié de cocher quelque chose ??
> 
> Merci


J'ai la même chose.


----------



## jackpote (2 Juillet 2015)

y a une raison ???


J'ai aussi la "peinture" qui s'écaille sur le rebord en haut ...










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fousfous (2 Juillet 2015)

A part un bug je vois pas


----------



## jackpote (3 Juillet 2015)

Et comment le résoudre ? 

Ça fait ça sur toute les Watch ??


----------



## jackpote (3 Juillet 2015)

C'est bon j'ai trouver : 

Sur l'iPhone, réglages > confidentialité > service de localisation > service système > activé étalon. Des mouvements. 

Voilà ça marche


----------



## Fabeme (3 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> y a une raison ???
> 
> 
> J'ai aussi la "peinture" qui s'écaille sur le rebord en haut ...
> ...



Ça par contre, pas normal... Appel AppleCare


----------



## jackpote (3 Juillet 2015)

Ok merci. C'est soit disant teinté dans la masse ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ok merci. C'est soit disant teinté dans la masse ...


Ce n'est pas teinte dans la masse, mais ce n'est pas peint non plus... C'est une oxydation anodique, ça veut dire qu'il y a conversion chimique de la couche supérieure sur quelques microns... C'est beaucoup plus résistant qu'une peinture, mais ça reste des microns... Un choc suffisamment profond peut détruire la couche de conversion et laisser à nu la couche non traiter...


----------



## jackpote (3 Juillet 2015)

Ok. Apparemment ma Watch n'est pas un cas isolé


----------



## fousfous (3 Juillet 2015)

Oui l'anodisation c'est pas dans la masse et tout ce qui est en aluminium est coloré grâce à ce procédé.
Donc je sais pas ou tu as pu voir que c'était teinté dans la masse.


----------



## jackpote (3 Juillet 2015)

Un reportage sur le nouveau Macbook disait que le gris sidéral était teinté dans la masse. Je pensais que c'était pareil pour la Watch sidéral. De toute façon rien de grave puisque qu'apparemment c'est pris en charge en Apple care. 

J'ai trouvé une option bien sympa pour le modèle 38mm. La typographie en gras. La lisibilité est vraiment meilleure surtout pendant un effort où on a pas trop les yeux en face des trous.


----------



## fousfous (3 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Un reportage sur le nouveau Macbook disait que le gris sidéral était teinté dans la masse. Je pensais que c'était pareil pour la Watch sidéral. De toute façon rien de grave puisque qu'apparemment c'est pris en charge en Apple care.
> 
> J'ai trouvé une option bien sympa pour le modèle 38mm. La typographie en gras. La lisibilité est vraiment meilleure surtout pendant un effort où on a pas trop les yeux en face des trous.


Dans les reportages y a pleins de choses fausses qui sont dite...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juillet 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Un reportage sur le nouveau Macbook disait que le gris sidéral était teinté dans la masse



Ça n'existe pas l'aluminium teinté dans la masse...


----------



## jackpote (3 Juillet 2015)

Ok merci pour vos précisions du coup


----------



## abdouul (9 Juillet 2015)

voilà une semaine que j'ai acheté l'apple watch du coté des galeries lafayette à paris .

C'est un très bel objet , mais pour moi après une semaine d'utilisation je n'en vois pas l'utilité ( pour moi hein   je le précise encore une fois ) . alors oui ne louper aucun appel , aucun texto mail etc ... à travers les notifications peut être pratique , mais à un moment ou un autre je finis toujours par sortir le téléphone de ma poche .

Alors je ne suis pas forcement déçu de la montre en elle même , je pense qu'elle a un énorme potentiel , à voir dans les mois / année à venir . Mais pour le moment j'ai décidé de la rendre et de récupérer mes presque 800 euros .


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2015)

Bah oui c'est normal que tu sois sortir ton téléphone à un moment ou à un autre...
Il faut bien comprendre que ça ne remplace pas le téléphone!

On dirait que les gens achètent des choses sans même savoir ce que c'est...


----------



## abdouul (9 Juillet 2015)

le but étant quand même de sortir moins souvent son téléphone avec cette apple watch ... après c'est une habitude qui viendra

Mais don mon utilisation , je prends un exemple j'ai toujours ce reflex suite à une notification SMS , de sortir le téléphone et d'écrire sur mon clavier , alors que certains vont faire le choix de dicter le texte ...


----------



## AnthonyWatch (9 Juillet 2015)

C'est bon, je l'ai rendu 
Quel soulagement. C'est un joli gadget, mais qui ne sert à quasiment rien malheureusement. Pour 1250 euros, on espère mieux.
Tout à l'heure, pas de batterie dans l'iphone et la montre qui ne fait même pas GPS sans le jumelage... Et au soleil, l'écran a un drôle d'aspect. Sans parler des traces énormes laissées par les doigts.
En attente de la V2, ou la V3 !


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2015)

abdouul a dit:


> le but étant quand même de sortir moins souvent son téléphone avec cette apple watch ... après c'est une habitude qui viendra
> 
> Mais don mon utilisation , je prends un exemple j'ai toujours ce reflex suite à une notification SMS , de sortir le téléphone et d'écrire sur mon clavier , alors que certains vont faire le choix de dicter le texte ...


Bah oui mais moi je ne réponds presque jamais avec la Watch, dicter c'est bien quand on est seul ou sans l'iPhone à porter. Mais sinon c'est bien d'être avertit discrètement d'un message sans avoir le bruit horrible du vibreur.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> C'est bon, je l'ai rendu
> Quel soulagement. C'est un joli gadget, mais qui ne sert à quasiment rien malheureusement. Pour 1250 euros, on espère mieux.
> Tout à l'heure, pas de batterie dans l'iphone et la montre qui ne fait même pas GPS sans le jumelage... Et au soleil, l'écran a un drôle d'aspect. Sans parler des traces énormes laissées par les doigts.
> En attente de la V2, ou la V3 !


Ça va te décevoir, mais la v2 ou la v3 resteront des montres... Avec la même utilité!!!


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2015)

Je n'ai pas d’Apple Watch, mais une Pebble et justement j'adore cette fonction ou tu sais qui appelle ou te laisse un message sans avoir à sortir ton téléphone.

Surtout en voiture. Tu peux savoir si cela nécessite de s'arrêter à la prochaine aire ou si ça attendra ton arrivée. Pareil en réunion, quoique le ça fait un peu le mec qui se fait chier et qui consulte l'heure en permanence


----------



## aurelmc (17 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir bien testé ce petit bijou (depuis le 4 mai), je m'apprête aujourd'hui à le revendre. 

Pour les intéressés je m'explique : 
Globalement, mes raisons sont un condensé des avis postés ici. Je trouve la montre très belle, bien finie, c'est un bijou en soit... Mais pour moi ce n'est pas une montre. Ca ne peut pas remplacer les montres classiques, ça n'a pas le charme ne serait-ce que d'une Fossil. 
Je pensais pouvoir outrepasser le côté nouveau, le côté original, mais non. Je trouve qu'elle se marie assez mal avec le costume, les soirées un peu classe... 
J'aurai pu le deviner avant, mais je reconnais mon côté pigeon, je suis fan d'apple. Néanmoins, c'est la première fois que je m'apprête à revendre l'un de leurs nouveaux produits ...  

Le fonctionnement en lui même, est décevant. Alors je sais que cette apple watch a essentiellement vocation à être une montre, pas remplacer mon Iphone BLAH BLAH BLAH ... On parle d'Apple, créateur de désirs et d'obsession ( j'exagère), c'est là où Apple se devait de marquer un point énorme --> Rendre cette Apple Watch indispensable, c'est à dire être + qu'une montre. 
Les notifications à outrance, les vibrations, le problème du temps d'attente avant l'affichage, la fonction sport pas forcément pratique à mon gout, l'inutilité des nombreuses applications proposées, le manque de possibilité, le manque de fluidité et donc les quelques lags, l'impossibilité d'aller plus loin dans la lecture des notifications... LE PRIX. 

Aujourd'hui la seule raison pour laquelle je garderai cette montre, c'est pour la pratique du sport. j'aime bien l'idée (pas nouvelle) de suivre ses efforts ... mais si vous m'avez lu, je trouve l'application assez décevante. 

Je me trouve dur... je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que je suis déçu, c'est indéniable c'est un bijou magnifique, avec de l'idée, mais Apple ne l'a pas fini. il manque le petit truc qui fait que je ne m'en passe plus ... 

Effet inverse, je revends ma watch et je pars sur une montre classique. 

Tout ce que je dis aurait pu être éviter, je le redis je suis un acheteur compulsif, j'ai aucune honte de l'être et je regrette rien.

Voila c'est mon avis, pas forcément hyper déçu, mais je m'y accroche pas ... Attention c'est mon avis, je comprends complètement ceux qui en sont accros  

bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d’Apple Watch, mais une Pebble et justement j'adore cette fonction ou tu sais qui appelle ou te laisse un message sans avoir à sortir ton téléphone.
> 
> Surtout en voiture. Tu peux savoir si cela nécessite de s'arrêter à la prochaine aire ou si ça attendra ton arrivée. Pareil en réunion, quoique le ça fait un peu le mec qui se fait chier et qui consulte l'heure en permanence



j'ai aucune de ces montres et pour le moment l'écran de mon GPS m'indique qui appelle et il reçoit les sms 

mais elle me tente


----------

